# TechPowerUP Wallpapers !



## Rezasam1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*ASUS ROG 7970 Matrix Platinum*

*HD 1920*1200*







Download

​


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 21, 2012)

thats nice too bad i dont have an asus card. how about one with a gtx580 gigabyte SOC?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*GIGABYTE GTX580 SOC*

*HD 1920*1200*






Download

​


----------



## xxdozer322 (Oct 21, 2012)

you sir have made my day.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*TechPowerUP Wallpaper*

*HD 1920*1200 / 1920*1080*






Download

Download 1080p
​


----------



## Novulux (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd used a 1440p wallpaper related to TPU.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice ....keep it up


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't stop now


----------



## Phusius (Oct 21, 2012)

Throw a 1080p one out, that is the majority of PC gamers... I think.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2012)

I have an Asus DCII  Excellent work Rezasam1, looks great on my 32". Keep up the sweeeeet wallpaper!



_subb'ed!_


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing wallpapers - keep up the awesome work! Subbed =]


----------



## trickson (Oct 21, 2012)

Would love to see more This is great! 
How about some 1080p!
Keep them coming!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*AMD Radeon GHz Edition*

*HD 1920*1080*






Download
​


----------



## trickson (Oct 21, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TechPowerUP Wallpaper*
> 
> *HD 1920*1200*
> 
> ...



Can you do this one in 108p too? 
This is the best one!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 21, 2012)

Just use it. It will shrink it to fit


----------



## trickson (Oct 21, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Just use it. It will shrink it to fit



LOL I am! That little boxbot is so cute!


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 21, 2012)

awesome wallpapers... i've downloaded all of them and will use them in a slideshow for my wallpaper


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Added 1080p 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2753181&postcount=5


----------



## trickson (Oct 22, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> Added 1080p
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2753181&postcount=5



Too cool Thank you!! 

My new look!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2012)

Any chance we can get some 5760X1080?


----------



## qubit (Oct 22, 2012)

These are really cool.  Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi rezasam1 and welcome to TPU.

As long as the wallpapers remain free and you do not link to a commercial endeavor all is good.
Promoting a for-profit site on TPU is not allowed.

That being said, nice work.


----------



## trickson (Oct 22, 2012)

I know, This is some great work! Thank you for them.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Hi rezasam1 and welcome to TPU.
> 
> As long as the wallpapers remain free and you do not link to a commercial endeavor all is good.
> Promoting a for-profit site on TPU is not allowed.
> ...



Hi and thank you

Dropbox is not allowed?


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome work man wondering if you could throw in a Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 2 GB OC version perferably 1080p that would be awesome


----------



## qubit (Oct 22, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


>



I really like this one. Thanks matey!


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow you really got a great talent!
Can you make lara croft and techpowerup.com wallpaper?
1280x1024 
PLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreij (Oct 22, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> Hi and thank you
> 
> Dropbox is not allowed?



Dropbox is fine, as is anywhere you would like to store your pictures and make them available for  download.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 22, 2012)

For those of you that like messing around with your wallpapers on multiple screen set ups.

www.displayfusion.com


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 22, 2012)

the sad box is awesome!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2012)

the sad box one is pretty cool.


----------



## GhostJosh (Oct 22, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *GIGABYTE GTX580 SOC*
> 
> *HD 1920*1200*
> 
> ...



This looks pretty cool.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2012)

Any chance we could get something in 2560.1440?  I'd love to have a nice TPU flavored wallpaper! 

Added: very cool looking stuff!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TechPowerUP Wallpaper*
> 
> *HD 1920*1200 / 1920*1080*
> 
> ...



You should put a little 92mm case fan on the side of his head. Remember cardboard PC's?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2012)

He looks so sad


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 22, 2012)

I love my new wallpaper awesome work! 
Make more please


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 22, 2012)

sweet wallpapers!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 22, 2012)

requested wallpaper :

not found high quality image for Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 2 GB OC version

lara croft , Movie or game ?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 22, 2012)

*TechPowerUP Wallpaper*

*HD 1920*1200* / *1920*1080*






Download 1200

Download 1080


​


----------



## trickson (Oct 22, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TechPowerUP Wallpaper*
> 
> *HD 1920*1200* / *1920*1080*
> 
> ...



Keep up the GREAT work! Love them all!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2012)

*Request please......*

When and if you have some spare time, I am just about to buy one of these.......

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty Z77 Performance/

I am sure with your artwork it would look good at 1920 x 1200 on my desktop


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 22, 2012)

Sub'd, and  Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance*

*HD 1920*1200*






Download Ford Version

Download Gun Version
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 23, 2012)

*TechPowerUP Wallpaper*

*HD 1920*1080*






Download

​


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome work Rezasam1 and welcome to TPU


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 23, 2012)

Anyway to get sad cardboard guy in 1280x1024 or atleast 1600x1200


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 23, 2012)

*TechPowerUP Wallpaper*

*HD 1920*1080*





Download


​


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2012)

these are just frigging awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 23, 2012)

Moar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 24, 2012)

*TechPowerUP Wallpaper*

*HD 1920*1080*






Download

​


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 24, 2012)

Just so you know  -


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 24, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TechPowerUP Wallpaper*
> 
> *HD 1920*1080*
> 
> ...



You are god


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Metro + MSI + TPU*

*HD 1920*1200*






Download

​


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> You should put a little 92mm case fan on the side of his head. Remember cardboard PC's?



You should start another Cardboard PC contest!!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 25, 2012)

*TechPowerUP Wallpaper*

*HD 1920*1080*





Download
​


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 26, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TechPowerUP Wallpaper*
> 
> *HD 1920*1080*
> 
> ...



Interesting font style, I dig this one!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 26, 2012)

any way we could get the first post updated with all this amazingness? I just do not want to miss any


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG u got some talent in you!!
Mixin cars and hardware...u just made my day!
Request:what can u do if I tell u: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H,asus hd6950crossfire,i5 2500k?!
I'm sure I'll be impressed.Thx in advance


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2012)

Wheres this thread been all my life!
woa tpu desktop already hehe. love it.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper *

1920*1200





Download

image for asus hd6950crossfire not found

​


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 27, 2012)

just curious ... what are you using to draw/make all these?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 27, 2012)

Photoshop or GIMP, or 100 instances of Paint (j/k when it comes to the latter).


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay, Rezasam1, Your images are great, but I have a challenge for you ...

A picture of a steel mill with the large ore buckets pouring molten, red hot slag into a Techpowerup mold with sparks everywhere. A well muscled, factory worker in the foreground in workers clothes, dirty and sweating from the extreme temperatures holding a large hammer or slag working tool.
The caption ... "Fire it up, or GTFO."

Have fun.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay, Rezasam1, Your images are great, but I have a challenge for you ...
> 
> A picture of a steel mill with the large ore buckets pouring molten, red hot slag into a Techpowerup mold with sparks everywhere. A well muscled, factory worker in the foreground in workers clothes, dirty and sweating from the extreme temperatures holding a large hammer or slag working tool.
> The caption ... "Fire it up, or GTFO."
> ...




that just sounds like a dirty fantasy kreij


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 27, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Requested Wallpaper *
> 
> 1920*1200
> 
> ...





Just my colors.Huge THANKS


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kreij said:


> Okay, Rezasam1, Your images are great, but I have a challenge for you ...
> 
> A picture of a steel mill with the large ore buckets pouring molten, red hot slag into a Techpowerup mold with sparks everywhere. A well muscled, factory worker in the foreground in workers clothes, dirty and sweating from the extreme temperatures holding a large hammer or slag working tool.
> The caption ... "Fire it up, or GTFO."
> ...



Hello Dear Moderator

this is a challenge or request wallpaper ?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 27, 2012)

copenhagen69 said:


> that just sounds like a dirty fantasy kreij



Lol ... I had originally thought of it as a moderator theme. Big guy in factory with huge ban hammer.
No, if it was a fantasy thing there would be a Jeep in it somewhere. 



Rezasam1 said:


> Hello Dear Moderator
> this is a challenge or request wallpaper ?



It was just an idea that I thought might be personally challenging and interesting for you to work on, that people would like. Not a challenge as in a competition ... I suck at graphic arts work. lol


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry I can't I design your request


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you think I can get a EVGA GTX 560?


----------



## trickson (Oct 27, 2012)

[/url] [/IMG]


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> Sorry I can't I design your request



Can you do something with this Vapor-X 7950 pic and TPU? 

http://hardzone.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Sapphire-HD-7950-Vapor-X.jpg


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Requested Wallpaper : EVGA 560TI

1200*1920






Download






​


----------



## trickson (Oct 27, 2012)

Could you do one using a Home world theme? 1080p


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 27, 2012)

trickson said:


> Could you do one using a Home world theme? 1080p


Home world ? what is this ?


----------



## trickson (Oct 27, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> Home world ? what is this ?



Just the BEST GAME EVER!!! 

http://www.relic.com/games/homeworld/


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Requested Wallpaper : Vapor-X 7950

1920*1200







Download


​


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 28, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> Sorry I can't I design your request



whose request? Kreij?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Requested Wallpaper : HomeWorld

1920*1080






Download



​


----------



## trickson (Oct 28, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> Requested Wallpaper : HomeWorld
> 
> 1920*1080
> 
> ...


TOTALLY SWEET!!!!! Thank You.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 28, 2012)

Hot Chick licking a red Techpowerup lollipop please.......


----------



## Frenzic (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Rezasam1. I really like the Vapor-x 7950 tpu wallpaper you done and all the others, they are sweeeeeeeeet , Is there any chance you could make one using Battlefield 3's walking soldier off front cover of game & tpu but with the Vapor-x 7970 in 1920*1080 please? If not then one the same as the 7950 you done but 7970? That would be awesome and make my day thanks


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 28, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Hot Chick licking a red Techpowerup lollipop please.......



Describe the person, people have different ideas of who is "hot".


----------



## dude12564 (Oct 28, 2012)

rezasam1 said:


> requested wallpaper : Evga 560ti
> 
> 1200*1920
> 
> ...



thanks! :d


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 28, 2012)

Dude12564, aren't you being far-fetched now?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 28, 2012)

They get better and better as I look through the thread!
I just built a PC with the MSI 680 Lighting and the MSI Big Big Mpower.
Is there any chance I could have a background. Blue, Black, and yellow theme.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 28, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Describe the person, people have different ideas of who is "hot".



It doesn't have to even show the whole face just give the illusion of hotness.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2012)

subed for some great work!


----------



## trickson (Oct 28, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Describe the person, people have different ideas of who is "hot".



yeah but nothing screams hot like a good set of jugs! 

Big tits for all you virgin geeks.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper* : MSI Big Big Mpower + MSI 680

1920*1080






Download 
​


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 28, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Requested Wallpaper* : MSI Big Big Mpower + MSI 680
> 
> 1920*1080
> 
> ...


I will eternally love you. Now my build is complete !


----------



## Frenzic (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, any chance of changing the vapor-x 7950 too a 7970 1920*1080? thnx


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Requested Wallpaper : Vapor-X 7970

1920*1080






Download

​


----------



## Frenzic (Oct 29, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> Requested Wallpaper : Vapor-X 7970
> 
> 1920*1080
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks very much, I really REALLY like it thats going straight on my desktop, you have alot of talent, It's people like you who make my day, Thankyou sir!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you think you could do one with multicam (picture below) and some type of military pictures. 1920x1080 with maybe some type of TPU logo?


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Oct 29, 2012)

Can you make a ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII with a F-35 background?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*Sapphire Vapor-X RADEON 7970*

*1920*1080*






Download


​


----------



## Frenzic (Oct 29, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Sapphire Vapor-X RADEON 7970*
> 
> *1920*1080*
> 
> ...



Man that is quality thankyou very much, excellent stuff


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 29, 2012)

How about one for a case haven't seen any requests for Case style wallpapers like one for my newest case a Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl Window edition


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*Military 1920*1080*






Download

​


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

rezasam1 said:


> *military 1920*1080*
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58153242/techpower/wallpapers/019-military/preview.png
> 
> ...



its the old BDU pattern but will work thanks!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*Military 1920*1080*







Download



​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII + F-35*

*1920*1080*






Download

​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl Window edition*

*1920*1080*






Download

​


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Oct 30, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII + F-35*
> 
> *1920*1080*
> 
> ...



THANKS! I appreciate it!


----------



## Jhelms (Oct 30, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TechPowerUP Wallpaper*
> 
> *HD 1920*1080*
> 
> ...



LOVE this wallpaper. Looks sick on my monitors - very professional. Thanks!


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 30, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl Window edition*
> 
> *1920*1080*
> 
> ...



Sweet thxs you do awesome work


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 30, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS GTX 570 Direct CUII + F-35*
> 
> *1920*1080*
> 
> ...



Another Asus 570 theme?! Yesss! this one is sick fo sho.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 30, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl Window edition*
> 
> *1920*1080*
> 
> ...



Any chance there is a 2560x1600 version?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 30, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Any chance there is a 2560x1600 version?



no , sorry


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2012)

so how do requests go with these? come up with an idea and it gets made?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Oct 30, 2012)

Not a wallpaper request but I 'm gonna give it a try!
I am promoting a new notebook in my resellers store and looking for a new poster,different than the usual marketing ones used everywhere.
The product is a Dell Inspiron N5050 and the store is mainly white.
Every idea is welcome and if this post is inapropriate or breaking guidelines feel free to delete it.
Thx anyway


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello 
request Example :
asus direct cu II + Batt 3 + 1920*1080 / 1920*1200
I can not I change size after designing
thank you


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 30, 2012)

*ASUS ROG LASER*

*1920*1080*






Download

​


----------



## uGenius (Oct 30, 2012)

Can you make a ASUS GTX 660Ti with Assassin's Creed 3 background?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*ASUS GTX 660Ti + Assassin's Creed 3*

*1920*1080*






Download




​


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Military 1920*1080*
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58153242/TECHPOWER/WALLPAPERS/019-Military/2/Preview.png
> 
> ...



MUCH RESPECT MAN! you are really talented!


----------



## uGenius (Oct 31, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS GTX 660Ti + Assassin's Creed 3*
> 
> *1920*1080*
> 
> ...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 2, 2012)

A ROG theme with a 6990 and a 2700K proc running @ 5.0GHz 24/7 

red and blue be cool man!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 2, 2012)

hi , your video card is gigabyte

gigabyte6990+theme rog ?!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 2, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> hi , your video card is gigabyte
> 
> gigabyte6990+theme rog ?!



yes please


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*GIGABYTE RADEON 6990 + 2700K*

*1920*1200*






Download
​


----------



## UniversalSwag (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, I really liked the game mash up with AC3 and 660ti. Can you make me one with MSI R7870 Hawk and the character frostblade Irelia from league of legends?

Thanks


----------



## tacosRcool (Nov 3, 2012)

Does TPU have like a mascot or something? If not they should!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Does TPU have like a mascot or something? If not they should!



we get some german kid to dress up in a wizard hat and put on a fake beard and pretend to run the place sometimes. it amuses the overlords.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*MSI R7870 Hawk*

*1920*1080*






Download


​


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 5, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS ROG LASER*​



Just when I found a decent Firefall wallpaper 

So much subbed, great work Rezasam, thanks.

If you are familiar with the game Firefall, could you make one for me with a Biotech, anime style with an  MSI logo (for my GPU) please?

I love this pic; if you could work this in that would be great 

http://th01.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2012/190/5/8/firefall_contest_by_crimsoncrown-d56jzx1.png

Thanks man


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2012)

Could i get one with sarah kerrigan (from starcraft), and two 5870's? (with accelero S1 coolers if possible, reference otherwise)

1920x1080


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


*Dual ATI RADEON 5870*

*1920*1080*







Download

​


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 14, 2012)

bump for all the awesome wallpapers! 

Rezasam1 is the man!


----------



## Auryx (Nov 14, 2012)

A very nice collection of wallpapers ! Using some on my laptop and PC  Keep it up !


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Dual ATI RADEON 5870*
> 
> *1920*1080*
> 
> ...



thats the less hot version of kerrigan, but awesome regardless!


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> If you are familiar with the game Firefall, could you make one for me with a Biotech, anime style with an  MSI logo (for my GPU) please?
> I love this pic; if you could work this in that would be great  Purple-ish cloud in the background would look great too
> http://th01.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2012/190/5/8/firefall_contest_by_crimsoncrown-d56jzx1.png
> Thanks man



Rezasam, just wanted to quote this in case you missed it  I would love you forever if you could make me this 
Keep up the good work, really god stuff


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 14, 2012)

liking the MSI R7870 Wallpaper amongst the rest.
Already used two of the quality wallpapers you have produced.

Hopefully I will get to see an ASUS HD7870 Directcu ii wallpaper produced sometime.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2012)

Requesting a Raccoon straddling two XFX 7950 DD, or thereabouts


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 14, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Rezasam, just wanted to quote this in case you missed it  I would love you forever if you could make me this
> Keep up the good work, really god stuff


Hi

your request is unclear for me

what is it ? biotech ?

firefall game + msi 470 or your image + msi 470 ?

and size ?

my english is not good , Please explain easily


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> Hi
> your request is unclear for me
> what is it ? biotech ?
> firefall game + msi 470 or your image + msi 470 ?
> ...



The Biotech is the person in my image, can you do the person in the image + MSI 470 please?
I use 1920x1080.

Thanks


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Requested Wallpaper*


MSI GTX470 + Firefall

1920*1080





Download
​


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 15, 2012)

Mussels said:


> we get some german kid to dress up in a wizard hat and put on a fake beard and pretend to run the place sometimes. it amuses the overlords.



and for the record i never dressed up in any way like that


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 15, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> MSI GTX470 + Firefall​



 That is absolutely beautiful! Thankyou so much Rezasam1, really REALLY good work!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> and for the record i never dressed up in any way like that












W1zzard! Gandalf style!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> and for the record i never dressed up in any way like that



Sure W1zz; and we are suppose to believe that one? 



Chevalr1c said:


> W1zzard! Gandalf style!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 21, 2012)

AutumnTPU - 1920*1200





Download


​


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

Rezasam1 said:


> AutumnTPU - 1920*1200
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58153242/TECHPOWER/WALLPAPERS/027-Autumn/Preview.png
> Download
> ...



OMG! I absolutely love this one!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Merry Christmas 2013*





Download




​


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2013)

bump for the sweet TPU wallpaper!


----------



## Bow (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 3, 2013)

ASUS ROG ARES II - HD 1920*1200






Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 3, 2013)

nVIDIA GeForce TITAN - HD 1920*1200






Download
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 7, 2013)

AMD RADEON HD7990 & Crysis3 - HD 1080




​


----------



## naraku (May 7, 2013)

That cardboard boy looks so cool! 
Why no love for 2560x1440p?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 8, 2013)

Rezasam is back !!


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 8, 2013)

nVIDIA GTX TITAN & Crysis3




​


----------



## fullinfusion (May 10, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Rezasam is back !!


^ 
Yes he is 

Now!!!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 10, 2013)

ASUS ROG X79 & ASUS QUAD SLI GeForce






​


----------



## Tintai (May 10, 2013)

Nice wallpapers. Thank you.

Maybe put everything to first post. It will be easier.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 21, 2013)

*nVIDIA + TPU 3D Logo*

HD 1920*1080






Download
​


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2013)

damn these are awesome!


----------



## ste2425 (May 21, 2013)

Bloody brilliant wallpapers, my favourite is the first little cardboard man 

Don't know how long these take to create but is there any chance of one like you've done with the cars, but either with a ford Capri or the mk1 ford Escort? With the TPU and ATI logo? 

I will be your best friend for life 

Edit: sorry forgot im only at 1680 x 1050


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 21, 2013)

i need to sample image for ford Capri or the mk1 ford Escort


----------



## ste2425 (May 21, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> i need to sample image for ford Capri or the mk1 ford Escort



Not a problem, do you have any requirements for resolution etc? Thanks very much


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 21, 2013)

ford capri ? 
link removed cause it set off malware warnings - see page 9


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 21, 2013)

Since a lot of TPUers are running 1440p monitors could you create some wallpapers at that resolution?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 21, 2013)

eww no capri!

Ford escort cosworth plz 
https://www.google.co.in/search?cli...YAw&biw=1280&bih=901&sei=_c6bUdmhOYXxrQfOjYBY


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 21, 2013)

*intel Haswell 3D Logo intel+TPU*

2560*1440





Download​


----------



## Tintai (May 21, 2013)

Awesome  Thanks.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 21, 2013)

Requested Wallpaper

1680*1050





Download

​


----------



## puma99dk| (May 21, 2013)

nuuuuu that's Lord's


----------



## ste2425 (May 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> eww no capri!
> 
> Ford escort cosworth plz
> https://www.google.co.in/search?cli...YAw&biw=1280&bih=901&sei=_c6bUdmhOYXxrQfOjYBY



i believe your mistaken with the _real_ ford escort





And yes Capri, beautiful cars 














If you could work your magic with any of these images i will be forever in your debt 
Sorry for the late reply by the way

EDIT: Just noticed you made one with the newer escort for de.das.dude if you don't mind could you do another exactly the same but with one of these images? If your really busy etc then it's ok there's plenty of great wallpapers in this thread for me to use


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 22, 2013)

Ford Capri + ATI

1680*1050





Download​


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2013)

Still waiting on a wallpaper featuring Raccoons and anything in my system specs. Maybe the NZXT Phantom?


----------



## ste2425 (May 22, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> Ford Capri + ATI
> 
> 1680*1050
> 
> ​



you sir are an absolute legend thank you very much


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 22, 2013)

NZXT Phantom + Raccoons

HD 1920*1080





Download​


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> NZXT Phantom + Raccoons
> 
> HD 1920*1080
> 
> ...



I Just spammed the shit out of that thanks button.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 24, 2013)

AMD FX Processor

HD 1920*1080





Download​


----------



## d1nky (May 24, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> NZXT Phantom + Raccoons
> 
> HD 1920*1080
> 
> ...



I got to say you've made racoons look good! 

on subject of racoons I watched a film with them in, and well they destroyed the guys life lol forgotten what its called tho..... comedy and murder! funny as hell!



btw ^^^^ that's not a real cosworth! this is


----------



## fritoking (May 25, 2013)

how about some wit ha volvo s40..? here is my car...but your artistic liberties  would be awesome...lol 
http://www.planetcalypsoforum.com/gallery/files/1/2/2/2/5/volvo_s40_2.0_t4_200_hp.jpg


----------



## t77snapshot (May 25, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> ASUS ROG X79 & ASUS QUAD SLI GeForce
> 
> [url]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6888584/7990/79/NEWFORM.jpg
> [/URL]
> ...




I likes this one!


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 29, 2013)

*3D TYPOGRAPHY*

1920*1200






Download​


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (May 29, 2013)

rezasam1 said:


> *3d typography*
> 
> 1920*1200
> 
> ...



ohhhhh pretty o.o


----------



## de.das.dude (May 29, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> i believe your mistaken with the _real_ ford escort
> http://wakpaper.com/large/Ford_wallpapers_233.jpg
> 
> And yes Capri, beautiful cars
> ...




au contrare.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 20, 2013)

*ASUS ROG 780*

1920*1200



​


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 21, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS ROG 780*
> 
> 1920*1200
> 
> [url]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19060884/TPU/780DUII/NEWFORM.jpg[/URL]​



would have been awesome with a optimized 16:9 version ^^;


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 22, 2013)

Rezasam1 your doing some amazing work Buddie!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 27, 2013)

*ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX GEN3*

1920*1200





Download​


----------



## d1nky (Jun 27, 2013)

thats incredible!

could you make hologram effect ones? so they change slighty and trick the eye. would look awesome and be a new venture.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 27, 2013)

d1nky said:


> thats incredible!
> 
> could you make hologram effect ones? so they change slighty and trick the eye. would look awesome and be a new venture.


Thank you

hologram effect ? Explain more please


----------



## d1nky (Jun 27, 2013)

its probably not possible to display an actual hologram through the monitor but i guess you could try a dynamic wallpaper that changes shift, colour or image on a timed sequence.

basically a hologram is printed on a 2D surface, when looked at by different angles it appears to be 3d, moving or a different image.

a fairly good summary http://www.howstuffworks.com/hologram.htm


----------



## cdawall (Jun 27, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> AMD FX Processor
> 
> HD 1920*1080
> 
> ...



Any chance of something with the Asus Crosshair V and AMD FX?

Everything looks great BTW.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 27, 2013)

Someone should PM W1zzard about hosting these and posting them to the front page.

Perhaps someone with a PR contact with Asus could get their permission too.

These are too good just to get lost from a dropbox host and only shared with 10k people.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Someone should PM W1zzard about hosting these and posting them to the front page.
> 
> Perhaps someone with a PR contact with Asus could get their permission too.
> 
> These are too good just to get lost from a dropbox host and only shared with 10k people.



I second this notion, we demand longevity and history of these!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Asus  Crosshair V AMD FX*





Download​


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 27, 2013)

/tag
Gotta come up with a request, if he's got time. these are amazing. Thanks for all the work, Rez!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 27, 2013)

All hail king wallpaper rezasam!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 11, 2013)

*TechPowerUP 3D Logo*

2560*1600





Download​


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 12, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TechPowerUP 3D Logo*
> 
> 2560*1600
> 
> ...



Another one for my collection. Great work buddy.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*TechPowerUP ROG Z87 & GTX780*

1920*1200





Download​


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Asus  Crosshair V AMD FX*
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19060884/TPU/Asus Crosshair V/NEWFORM.jpg
> Download​



Perfect thank you!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 28, 2013)

*AMD RADEON R9-290X & METRO - 1080P*




​


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 28, 2013)

welcome back!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Danbo & TechPowerUP - 1200*




​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 29, 2013)

*ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition - 1920*1200*



​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 29, 2013)

*MSI Gaming G Series TwinFrozr - 1920*1200*




​


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm getting a malware warning from page 7.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2013)

its chrome being paranoid, sites been clean for 90 days

i removed the link anyway, it was just a photo to a car


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130929/.jpg
> 
> 
> its chrome being paranoid, sites been clean for 90 days



Thanks


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 29, 2013)

1920*1200




​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 29, 2013)

2560*1600




​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 27, 2013)

*AMD Wallpaper - 1920*1080*



​


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sweet Rez, I see your back for some more awesome wallpaper posts!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 28, 2013)

*GeForce Wallpaper - 1080P*

*

 *
​


----------



## AsRock (Nov 28, 2013)

Awsome, any chance of a ROCCAT one as they cannot make a good one it seems.. Would be all so cool to have the little TPU people ? on it too .

If so i like the darker  wallpapers and i use 1920x1080 although don't mind if it's higher..



Thanks.


----------



## HTC (Nov 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> MUCH RESPECT MAN! you are really talented!



Agreed.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 28, 2013)

*ASRock Wallpaper - 1080P*

*

 *​


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> 2560*1600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome to see more and in nice 2560.1600.  Any chance you still take requests?   I run 2560.1440, but I would take 2560.1600.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Awesome to see more and in nice 2560.1600.  Any chance you still take requests?   I run 2560.1440, but I would take 2560.1600.


Yes I do your request
2560*1440
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6888584/TPU/00/2560-1440.jpg


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you sir!







Looks awesome!  




Any chance I could make one more request?  Could you throw an AMD 290 in with the TPU?  That would be some sexiness!!!

Please, please, please!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 29, 2013)

*AMD RADEON R9 290 - 2560*1440*



​


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey Rezasam1, can you do one for the Gigabyte GTX 780 ti ACX video card, 2560*1600 res


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 29, 2013)

*GIGABYTE GTX780Ti - 2560*1600*



​


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 29, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> *GIGABYTE GTX780Ti - 2560*1600*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Looks great but one problem, I meant to say *EVGA *GTX 780 ti ACX. My fault, I'd appreciate a wallpaper for that.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 29, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Looks great but one problem, I meant to say *EVGA GTX 780 ti ACX*. My fault, I'd appreciate a wallpaper for that.


no problem dear BarbaricSoul

Product Link please


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2013)

Rezasam, you're awesome buddy!!! 

Now can I bother you for 2 more and I'll be forever grateful!

Can you do the one below in 2560.1440 please?  It looks aweosme! 


Rezasam1 said:


> 1920*1200
> 
> 
> 
> ...






and can you throw in a BF4 guy instead other AC?


Rezasam1 said:


> *AMD RADEON R9 290 - 2560*1440*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Oh please say yes!  and please forgive my indulgence!


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 29, 2013)

Request:
280x
Battlefield 4
1080p

Thanks


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Danbo - 2560*1440*


 

*AMD RADEON 290 - 2560*1440*
*

 *
​


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Danbo - 2560*1440*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANK YOU!!!*
Looks awesome!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 29, 2013)

Rezasam1 said:


> no problem dear BarbaricSoul
> 
> Product Link please



thank you
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2884-KR


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2013)

As always, Rezasam1 , beautiful work  One of these days I'll bug you for a request, but in the meantime, I sure am enjoying admiring your handiwork.,   *cheers*


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 29, 2013)

*AMD R9 280X - 1920*1080*

*

 *​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 30, 2013)

*EVGA GTX780Ti - 2560*1600*



​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 30, 2013)

*TECHPOWERUP - 1080*



 ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 1, 2013)

*TECHPOWERUP - 1080*



 ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Winter TechPowerUP - 2560*1600*



 
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Danbo Winter TPU - 2560*1600*



 
​


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2013)

Your last two would be much better if they only had the red TPU text. The white 3D stuff looks sort of cheesy imo.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Winter V2 - 2560*1600*



 ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Custom Wallpaper 
XFX - PC Crossfire - 1920*1200



 ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 21, 2013)

*MSI TwinFrozer HAWK GTX760 - 1080P*



 ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 21, 2013)

*PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE - 1080P*



​


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2013)

Awesome work Resazam!!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Noctua NF-P14 - 1080P*
*

 *​


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 28, 2013)

any chance for a minimalist wallpaper? thinking matte grey with a glossy tpu logo with shadow in the center that takes up about 20% of screen?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2013)

Welp time to fap. Any 290X ones That i missed?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> any chance for a minimalist wallpaper? thinking matte grey with a glossy tpu logo with shadow in the center that takes up about 20% of screen?





​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> Welp time to fap. Any 290X ones That i missed?


choose the wallpaper in pages 10 & 9 for redesign


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 28, 2013)

*TPU RED SPEED*



 ​


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 29, 2013)

could us WCG users get some love with a high res wallpaper?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 29, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> could us WCG users get some love with a high res wallpaper?


only in custom wallpaper


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> could us WCG users get some love with a high res wallpaper?



Excellent idea Alien. Maybe something with Team TPU World Community Grid.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 29, 2013)

*MSI GTX780 LIGHTING - 1080P*



​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 29, 2014)

* Minion AMD nVIDIA - 1080



 *​


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 29, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS ROG LASER*
> 
> *1920*1080*
> 
> ...



Well, found my new wallpaper.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 29, 2014)

*CircuitBoard TPU - 1080*



​


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 29, 2014)

You should somehow integrate this girl into one.

ROG, Intel, Or Nvidia?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 29, 2014)

thanks a lot! i did not see that thread before today: totally delighted of those two wp plus now i can show my


----------



## Toothless (May 29, 2014)

Is there a way that a MSI TF 660 OC could be made into a wallpaper? 1080p of course.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 29, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You should somehow integrate this girl into one.
> 
> ROG, Intel, Or Nvidia?


no sorry


----------



## suraswami (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Rezasam1, amazing wallpapers, I downloaded a few.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 30, 2014)

*MSI GTX660OC - 1080*

*Requested Wallpaper*



 ​


----------



## BigBoi (May 30, 2014)

Nice getting a few once i turn my pc on


----------



## Toothless (May 30, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *MSI GTX660OC - 1080*
> 
> *Requested Wallpaper*
> 
> ...


That is BEAUTIFUL. Thank you! If I find any more ideas I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 30, 2014)

*DANBO TPU - 1080*



 ​


----------



## Ahhzz (May 30, 2014)

Like the mummy


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 30, 2014)

*AMD RADEON R9 295X2  - 1080*

*

 *​


----------



## gdubc (May 30, 2014)

Havent checked this thread in a while. Great work, as usual! Those  bf4 ones are pretty sweet.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 30, 2014)

*nVIDIA GEFORCE GTX TITAN Z - 1080*



​


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 30, 2014)

Nice wallpapers


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 1, 2014)

Oo that blue one is going on my phone


----------



## Toothless (Jun 4, 2014)

Another request! Dishonored and TPU in a ocean blue theme?


----------



## gdubc (Jun 4, 2014)

Or maybe evga 780ti classified and one of those killer bf4 wallpapers?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 5, 2014)

*EVGA 780*



 

​


----------



## Trompochi (Jun 5, 2014)

Awesome wallpapers Rezasam!
I have a request, can you please make one including these:
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
Gigabyte R9 270X (tri-fan) or Sapphire R9 270X Toxic (you can pick any of these 2)
And Intel i5 3470

Here are some links with pics 
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme4/
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4795#ov
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2038&lid=1
Thanks!!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Request Wallpaper*



 

​


----------



## gdubc (Jun 5, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *EVGA 780*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks! You do such awesome work!


----------



## Trompochi (Jun 5, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Request Wallpaper*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suraswami (Jul 3, 2014)

No more new ones?  You got tired?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 3, 2014)

*WALL-E TPU - 1080*






*Download*

Dropbox Link​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 4, 2014)

*INTEL 3D LASER - 1080





Download

Dropbox link*​


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2014)

Can you do one with a 4th of July and TechPowerUp theme?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 4, 2014)

what is 4th of july ?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> Can you do one with a 4th of July and TechPowerUp theme?



Our current intranet page, and we're not even american


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 4, 2014)

*GIGABYTE WINDFORCE 600W - 1080





Download

Dropbox link*​


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow many of these wallpapers are awesome. Great work.
If it's not a problem could you make something with my 
CPU the Fx-6100 (generally just the FX logo)
GPU MSI HD 7850 Twin frozr III
and maybe a battlefield or left 4 dead theme.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 4, 2014)

*AMD FX6100 RADEON HD7850*





*Download*

Dropbox link​


----------



## Toothless (Jul 4, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Another request! Dishonored and TPU in a ocean blue theme?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Dishonored *





*Download*

Dropbox link​ 
​


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 5, 2014)

As always, amazing work, Rez. Very sharp. Still thinking about what I'd like to beg for


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 7, 2014)

*ROG POSEIDON GTX780*





*Download*

Dropbox link​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 7, 2014)

*GIGABYTE Z97 G1 GAMING*





*Download*

Dropbox Link​ 
​


----------



## Toothless (Jul 7, 2014)

Ooooo can you make one with just Toothless from How To Train Your Dragon? With a GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 of course.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 8, 2014)

*GIGABYTE Blue EYE





Download

Dropbox link*​ 
​


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 8, 2014)

you keep posting them, I keep adding them, and my computer keeps randomly changing my desktop back ground every few hours with your awesome art work.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 8, 2014)

*GEFORCE





Download

Dropbox link*​ 
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 9, 2014)

*NEXTPOWERUP





Download

Dropbox link*​ 
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Toothless & 990FX-UD3




Download

Dropbox link*​ 
​


----------



## Toothless (Jul 9, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Toothless & 990FX-UD3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2014)

How about an AMD 8350, Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and Sapphire Radeon 290 Vapor-X?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> How about an AMD 8350, Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, GSkill Ripjaws X, and Sapphire Radeon 290 Vapor-X?


need to the all products link


----------



## Toothless (Jul 10, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> How about an AMD 8350, Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, GSkill Ripjaws X, and Sapphire Radeon 290 Vapor-X?


Don't you know how to edit posts?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 10, 2014)

*MSI Z97 XPOWER AC*





*Download*

Dropbox link​ 
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

*NEXTPOWERUP






Download

Dropbox link*​ 
​


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Don't you know how to edit posts?



Im on tpu app, sometimes it does that


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey @Rezasam1 , since I'm using every desktop background you create and post here, I'm formally requesting a 2560*1600 resolution version of each pic from here on out.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi , Thank you

I cannot resize the Wallpapers Is difficult


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 11, 2014)

that's why I said from here on out. I'm not asking you to go back and resize all the wallpapers you have already posted. I'm asking that from now on, when you add another wallpaper to this collection, you include a 2560*1600 version of it.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 12, 2014)

*WALL-E  TECHPOWERUP





Download 2560*1600*
Dropbox Link

*Download 1920*1080*
Dropbox Link​ 
​


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 13, 2014)

If I may may a request.. (1080)

I'd love something based on the Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mk1 (with the armour)
and also something on the 4790K.

Cheers,

Btw I adore the work


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mk1 
need to the product link


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z97_MARK_1

Thank you


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Asus Z97 Sabertooth MARK1*





*Download 1920*1080*

*Dropbox Link*​


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautiful bro... I love the use of the back of the board too


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey Rezasam, thanks for the awesome work. 
Can you please make a minimalistic wallpaper with cheerful colors and Evga gtx 780ti (acx cooler) @ 5760x1080? Thanks.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 14, 2014)

need to the product link


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 14, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> need to the product link


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2884-KR


----------



## Kovoet (Jul 14, 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img823/9214/tbx3s.jpg
One I made a while back but redone it to my new screen 2560x1080


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 14, 2014)

avatar_raq said:


> Hey Rezasam, thanks for the awesome work.
> Can you please make a minimalistic wallpaper with cheerful colors and Evga gtx 780ti (acx cooler) @ 5760x1080? Thanks.



he's already made one for that card


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 14, 2014)

avatar_raq said:


> Hey Rezasam, thanks for the awesome work.
> Can you please make a minimalistic wallpaper with cheerful colors and Evga gtx 780ti (acx cooler) @ 5760x1080? Thanks.


my friend 
Wallpaper design with this style (minimalistic) and res 5760 , Require too much time and I can not do 
Please choose another style
thanks


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Evga GTX 780Ti




Download 5760*1080 *

*Dropbox Link






Download v2 5760*1080

Dropbox Link*​


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 14, 2014)

> *Evga GTX 780Ti*


Both look great, but I really like the colors on V2 version. Nice work.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 14, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> my friend
> Wallpaper design with this style (minimalistic) and res 5760 , Require too much time and I can not do
> Please choose another style
> thanks





Rezasam1 said:


> *Evga GTX 780Ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing work. Thank you! You, and people like you, are one reason why the TPU community is so great.



Devon68 said:


> Both look great, but I really like the colors on V2 version. Nice work.



Me too.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## ron732 (Jul 14, 2014)

Is it just me or is anyone else getting the "Free image hosting by TPU" tag on recent wallpapers? Is there a way to download without that tag showing?

@ Rezasam1 thanks for awesome wallpapers!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 14, 2014)

ron732 said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else getting the "Free image hosting by TPU" tag on recent wallpapers? Is there a way to download without that tag showing?


for copyright logo contact with Administrator w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 14, 2014)

> Is it just me or is anyone else getting the "Free image hosting by TPU" tag on recent wallpapers? Is there a way to download without that tag showing?


Now that you mention it, I went back and took a look at all the wallpapers I downloaded and some of them have it. Didn't notice it before but now it bugs me a bit. Some of them would be easy to remove and some would be a pain in the ***.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 14, 2014)

*intel Devil's Canyon*
*




Download TPU

Download Dropbox 
*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Update All post (Page 12 - 13) , Add Dropbox Link (without host logo)*


----------



## ron732 (Jul 15, 2014)

Rezasam1 thanks for adding the Dropbox links!! You rock!


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 15, 2014)

use a different host like imgur?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 15, 2014)

Dropbox should work. There won't be that many downloads.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Devil's Canyon 4790K - 1080P





Download 

Dropbox   or   Imgur

*​


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2014)

imgur is fine. its currently the largest image host and its free. even reddit uses imgur. i have seen a dude upload 100,000 wallpapers once because he was CRAZY.


----------



## MechaEST (Jul 16, 2014)

If I may request.. (1080)
I would love something based on the Asus Z9-A http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97A/
and Core i5-4690K
Mixed with Radeon R9 280X http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R9_280X_GAMING_3G.html#hero-overview


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Core i5-4690K . Asus Z9-A . R9 280X*





*Download Imgur*​ 

​


----------



## MechaEST (Jul 16, 2014)

Sweet, thank you


----------



## ypoora1 (Jul 16, 2014)

umm holy crap. You, sir are amazing. If i could ask for anything i would have one with the following:

http://www.amd.com/en-gb/products/processors/desktop/fx

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_fx_1800_us.html

http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX660_TIDC2OG2GD5/

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO_R20/

That in 1080p, and let me know if you would mind doing one for my secondary rig. These wallpapers are absolutely epic.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 16, 2014)

*ASUS 660Ti . QUADRO 1800*





*Download*
​


----------



## ypoora1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS 660Ti . QUADRO 1800*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum, that looks fantastic. That's sure to spice up the rig!


----------



## ypoora1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Update to myself(sort of): this wallpaper is too epic. i'm gonna practice photoshop so maybe i can do my own for my secondary!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 17, 2014)

I do not understand what you mean there 
Do you have any other requests?


----------



## ypoora1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> I do not understand what you mean there
> Do you have any other requests?


Yeah, i have another computer if you don't mind doing one. I just said i should probably practice Photoshop myself.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 17, 2014)

need to the Product link for any request 
not respond to requests without a link


----------



## ypoora1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> need to the Product link for any request
> not respond to requests without a link


Yeah off course. here's what's in there:

http://www.evga.com/articles/00701/#2650

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/26/intel-core-i3-3220-review/1

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8B75M_LX/

I'd rather have it without the TPU branding as it isn't my TPU machine, but if you can't do that that's okay.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 17, 2014)

*EVGA GTX650 . ASUS P88 . Core i3





Download


*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks sharp as always


----------



## ypoora1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *EVGA GTX650 . ASUS P88 . Core i3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot stuff! That's looking hella decked out, even with the basic hardware that's in that! xD


----------



## Toothless (Jul 19, 2014)

A picky request for a friend. 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 in a simple black and white background.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 19, 2014)

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700





Download


*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 27, 2014)

*MSI Z97 GAMING 7





Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 1, 2014)

*CPU





Download*​


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 1, 2014)

Razasam1 could u make a awesome wallpaper in 2560x1440 with a MSI Z87I Gaming board and maybe Mushkin Frostbyte Red memory with this wallpaper?






if i am requesting too much just tell me Razasam1.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *CPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My new Wallpaper! awesome!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 2, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> Razasam1 could u make a awesome wallpaper in 2560x1440 with a MSI Z87I Gaming board and maybe Mushkin Frostbyte Red memory with this wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> if i am requesting too much just tell me Razasam1.


my sig :

*For Request Wallpaper

need to the 
product link & Resolution*


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> my sig :
> 
> *For Request Wallpaper
> 
> ...



sry didn't knew.


Board: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z87I_GAMING_AC.html
Memory: http://poweredbymushkin.com/catalog/item/5-redline/810-992122

resolution i already stated, it was 2560x1440 ^^;


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 2, 2014)

*MSI MUSHKIN





Download*​


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2014)

oh my ....... god this is amazing Rexasam1 ^^


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Rezasam1 I have all the links finally, only thing im undecided upon is the video card (either Sapphire or MSI Gaming)

http://www.aerocool.com.tw/index.ph...case/pgs-b/169-xpredatorevil-blue-information (window case I have)
http://img.bitfenix.com/products_images/583_thumb.png?0
http://img.bitfenix.com/products_images/673_thumb.png?0
http://img.bitfenix.com/products_images/572_thumb.png?0
http://img.bitfenix.com/products_images/668_thumb.png?0
http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_1250XM2.htm
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/gallery/
http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/processors/desktop/fx (8350)
http://www.scytheus.com/product/ashura-scasr-1000/
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2133c9d-16gxh
http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MZ-7PD256BW
http://www.cnet.com/products/seagate-momentus-xt-second-generation-750gb/
http://www.advantionline.com/Microsoft-Windows-7-Professional-64-Bit-OEM.html
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2167&psn=&lid=1&leg=0
http://us.msi.com/product/vga/R9_290_GAMING_4G.html#hero-overview
http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-zxr.aspx


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Aug 4, 2014)

Need an Antec Wallpaper please


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 4, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Rezasam1 I have all the links finally, only thing im undecided upon is the video card (either Sapphire or MSI Gaming)


12 Products in one Wallpaper?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 4, 2014)

D1RTYD1Z619 said:


> Need an Antec Wallpaper please



My sig


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> 12 Products in one Wallpaper?



Nah you can put logos for some manufacturers. 

Id say Case. Mobo And Gpu for visual and then the others as logos.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Download*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice, Rez. Took a tall order, and made it look sharp


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Download*​



Man WHAT A MONSTER!!! BAD ASS REZASAM1 Thank you!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

i have a request: (now that the inside of my PC is in his final state  )

Resolution: 1080p

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_RANGER/ (could also add that http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/p_20140812_143613-jpg.58353/ or use the image as the background ... silly idea?)
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/R92904GD5/

intel i5 and Devil's Canyon logo
http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/CPU/INTEL-DC/INTEL-DC-4.PNG
http://titan-ice.co.za/images/detailed/15/i5.png

cooler master JetFlo 120 white
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/kier1976/NEW/HAF Stacker/Cooler master/DSC05540.jpg

FireFall logo
http://images.mmosite.com/my/upload...theme/e82ee2da2d81425af1184f5249e7eda8392.jpg
eventually MourningStar if you can add it otherwise no worries 
http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/5946/firefallnew.png

preferably on a dark background
set up as you want and take your time  not in a hurry i have plenty of your awesomes wallpapers to switch meanwhile


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Download*

​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Download*
> 
> ​




  A.W.E.S.O.M.E !!! 

totally AWESOME!!!!! THANKS @Rezasam1 !


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2014)

@Rezasam1! you do such great work


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2014)

Rez keeps taking these extreme requests, and turning out some amazing looking WPs....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Rez keeps taking these extreme requests, and turning out some amazing looking WPs....


i know right .... i am totally impressed, limit in shock to see how it did turn and in such a short time ... it's almost Godlike ...

i didn't expect at all to see all include in and in such a brilliant manner ...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 13, 2014)

would it be possible to get a GTX 680 wallpaper ? i have a reference model http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-680/product-images and i just want it green themed @ 1080P res.  Thanks for reading


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i have a reference model so i dont really need a product link


oh yes you do! 

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-680/product-images

after all my R9 290 was also a ref model


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 13, 2014)

edited, better?


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> edited, better?


I think Rez got tired of trying to look up the different models and things for people, and since he's the one doing the work, a few weeks ago he edited his sig to indicate he'll only work on a project with product links and resolution requested


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Download*
​


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 13, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Download*
> ​



awsome thanks alot


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 26, 2014)

*MSI Z97 MPOWER - R9 290X*






Download​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 26, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *MSI Z97 MPOWER - R9 290X*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BuM(power)blebee  neat one!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 27, 2014)

*PALIT JETSTREAM GTX760*





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*ASUS DELUXE X99 - 1080*





Download​


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Rezasam, superb wallpapers you've made here! Could you put together a wallpaper for me maybe? That's be awesome.

I'd like it to be 2560x1440 and featuring these please;
Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5125#ov
and if I you can maybe if possible add a Yellow/Black Citroen DS3 sport ??
http://www.ausmotive.com/images2/Citroen-DS3-DSport-13.jpg
http://www.ausmotive.com/images2/Citroen-DS3-DSport-12.jpg

The different colours between the motherboard and the car might make it a little challenging though.

Thanks again for all your hard work man!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes great job @Rezasam1


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 - 2560*1440*
*




Download*​


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 14, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 - 2560*1440*​


​oh my gawd man, that is AMAZING. The colour blend is fantastic. Thankyou sooooo much. A shame the thanks button only gives one thanks!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 20, 2014)

*nVIDIA GEFORCE GTX980 - 1080*





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 20, 2014)

*nVIDIA GEFORCE GTX970 - 1080*





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 22, 2014)

* ASUS ROG MATRIX290 POSEIDON780 1080*

*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 23, 2014)

*MSI X99S GAMING9 AC - 1080*

*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 23, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *MSI X99S GAMING9 AC - 1080*
> 
> ......
> *Download*​


So, how many people, I wonder, have almost 4 times as many thanks, as posts heheh. nice image, again Rez!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe use this is something?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Maybe use this is something?



Thanks...Thats a Beautiful Picture...Looks nice on My monitors...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> Thanks...Thats a Beautiful Picture...Looks nice on My monitors...



Indeed. Its from Anandtech's GTX980 review.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Maxwell - 2560*1440 *

*



*
*Download*​


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2014)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Maxwell - 2560*1440 *
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Now that is what I am talking about. Pure perfection.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 25, 2014)

*MAXWELL GTX980 - 2560*1440*





Download​


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 25, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Maybe use this is something?


WTF is that?

The socket for the new 970 green card?

Bloody sweet looking


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 25, 2014)

*MAXIMUS VII FORMULA 2560*1080*





Download
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 6, 2014)

*ASUS STRIX-GTX980 - 1080*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 7, 2014)

*ASUS STRIX RADEON R9 285 - 1080*

*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 7, 2014)

Just a warning, Rez, I'm trying to get links together for my new Sapphire, and ideas about what to throw together. Hopefully, will get them put up here this weekend for my request   Looks sharp as always!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 20, 2015)

*nVIDIA GEFORCE GTX TITAN BLACK*





Download

*nVIDIA GEFORCE GTX TITAN X*
*




Download

*​


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow it has been a while. Nice to see your still making these awesome wallpapers.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 21, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *nVIDIA GEFORCE GTX TITAN BLACK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your work is amazing my friend!


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2015)

awesome wallpapers!!
can i get a custom one too?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 21, 2015)

*ASUS STRIX GEFORCE GTX980*





*Download*​


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS STRIX GEFORCE GTX980*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT is simply amazing!  You continually outdo yourself!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 21, 2015)

Blown away Dude.........stunning.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 21, 2015)

peche said:


> awesome wallpapers!!
> can i get a custom one too?


 yes my friend , what is your request ?


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 22, 2015)

peche said:


> awesome wallpapers!!
> can i get a custom one too?


"
*For Request Wallpaper

product link + Resolution*

"


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> yes my friend , what is your request ?


surprise me with something like thermaltake or eSports design 1920x1080


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Tt esports*





*Download*​ 
​


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Tt esports*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 31, 2015)

*STRIX - LAMBORGINI*





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 31, 2015)

*CM STORM POWER RX PAD*





*Download*​


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 31, 2015)

If I may make a request also.
Gigabyte WFx3 of this generation.
Preferably in a white/black or a black/blue case, though black/red works too if that's how you work.
1080p


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 1, 2015)

*GIGABYTE WINDFORCE 3 R9 280X





Download
*​


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow! You work fast. Muchos gracias.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 15, 2015)

*GTA V + GIGABYTE G1 GAMING*






Download ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 3, 2015)

*EVGA GTX980 HYBRID






Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 3, 2015)

*TT ESPORT






Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 3, 2015)

*TECHPOWERUP






Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 3, 2015)

*RADEON NFS






Download*​


----------



## Rivage (Jun 3, 2015)

#420 - Great Work! Thanks, *Rezasam1 *


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 3, 2015)

@Rezasam1
#4.20


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 3, 2015)

Could you combine Techpowerup with a White Bengal Tiger theme for me? If that's too little feel free to use more info from my White Bengal build in system specs.
I'd love it in 2560x1440 please


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 3, 2015)

*White Bengal Tiger TPU*
*





Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Cryorig CR*
*






Download*​


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 4, 2015)

I would love if you would make me a wallpaper of Norman Reedus who plays Daryl Dixon in "The Walking Dead" series. If you can make it kind of dark as a background. Thanks 

1680*1050

Link


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 4, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I would love if you would make me a wallpaper of Norman Reedus who plays Daryl Dixon in "the walking dead" series. If you can make it kind of dark as a background. Thanks


"*For Request Wallpaper

product link + Resolution*"


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Norman Reedus*
*





Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 4, 2015)

*DEEP COOL GAMER STORM






Download*​


----------



## Toothless (Jun 4, 2015)

Dark blue/black themed Shadow of Mordor TPU?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Dark blue/black themed Shadow of Mordor TPU?



subject link + resolution


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 5, 2015)

*STRIX HEADPHONE






Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 5, 2015)

*ASRock X99






Download*​


----------



## Toothless (Jun 5, 2015)

1080p


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Shadow of Mordor*





*
Download*​


----------



## Toothless (Jun 6, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Shadow of Mordor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAAASSS thank you!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 6, 2015)

*EVGA X99 CLASSIFIED






Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 7, 2015)

*be quiet!






Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 8, 2015)

*GIGABYTE G1 X99






Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 9, 2015)

*NOCTUA






Download*​


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 10, 2015)

Request for *Sapphire AMD Graphics and Mass Effect (Video game) somewhere in there
*
Prodcut http://media.sapphiretech.com//imag..._2DVI_PCIE_C03_635398957001514091_600_600.jpg

Res: 1920x1080


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Request for *Sapphire AMD Graphics and Mass Effect (Video game) somewhere in there*


*product link + Resolution*


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 10, 2015)

*R9 290 VAPOR-X*

*



*

*Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 10, 2015)

@Rezasam1


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 10, 2015)

Could you do a wallpaper with my cpu the fx-6100 and thermaltake case chaser a 31
http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/processors/desktop/fx#
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001951
and maybe Counter Strike Global offensive?
The preferred resolution would be 1920x1080.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thermaltake -FX6100*
*





Download*​


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 11, 2015)

@Rezasam1  you got skills!
You work in Photoshop or Corel ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 11, 2015)

nice work, and thanks @Rezasam1


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 11, 2015)

*ASUS X99






Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 13, 2015)

GALAX GEFORCE GTX







Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 14, 2015)

KINGSTON HYPER-X SSD






Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 15, 2015)

OCZ RADEON SSD






Download​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2015)

Look what an amazing person did for me, it's off the scale, i am still rubbing my eyes with disbelief....



Thankyou @Rezasam1

*XEONORATOR*


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 19, 2015)

PLEXTOR SSD 






Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 20, 2015)

ZOTAC AMP GTX980






Download​


----------



## AxGaming (Jun 20, 2015)

hey, every beautiful creation that I'm halfway lost, could create one with HyperX savage ssd, avexir Raiden series (white and blue), roocat, strix asus, NZXT .With 2560x1080p resolution, thank you for attention


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 20, 2015)

and product link


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 20, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *RADEON NFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd like this in Nvidia flavor.


----------



## AxGaming (Jun 21, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> and product link


http://i.imgur.com/9HhsBJ6.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/hxkFZNj.jpg

http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2015/04/27/3/500_big.jpg

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/pzpi-voTWGo/maxresdefault.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/uX2QCsj.jpg

https://hdwallpapers.cat/wallpaper_...technology_2560x1440_hd-wallpaper-1819436.jpg


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 21, 2015)

@axgaming 






Download

--------------------------------------------
@DonlnKansas






Download​


----------



## AxGaming (Jun 21, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> @axgaming
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, it was incredible. I am very grateful


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 21, 2015)

AVEXIR RAIDEN






Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 23, 2015)

AMD RADEON FURY X






Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 28, 2015)

RADEON FuryX - 4K 3840*2160 






Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 29, 2015)

RADEON STRIX R9 390X






4K 3840*2160

1080P
​


----------



## jgood (Jun 29, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TechPowerUP Wallpaper*
> 
> *HD 1920*1200 / 1920*1080*
> 
> ...


 This is my favorite! I have a soft side afterall... ha.


----------



## JaredzzC (Jul 1, 2015)

May I please request a wallpaper? : )

Crossfire  XFX R9 290 DD -> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71ck1aIbwdL._SL1500_.jpg

Battlefield 3 + Crysis 3 (If it's not as easy to make 2 themes work together in one picture, then Crysis 3 would be preferable)

2560x1440.

Many Thanks,
Jared.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 1, 2015)

XFX R9 290X - @JaredzzC 






Download​


----------



## JaredzzC (Jul 1, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> XFX R9 290X - @JaredzzC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is absolutely incredible. Thank you so much, Razasam1!! :  )


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2015)

JaredzzC said:


> That is absolutely incredible. Thank you so much, Razasam1!! :  )


Look at that rockin'...... As always, an impressive job, Rez.


----------



## XFXSupport (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice work Rez,

If you want our Alpha for our new logo*, i've uploaded it on Imgur.

http://imgur.com/6CrFStP


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 2, 2015)

XFXSupport said:


> Nice work Rez,
> 
> If you want our Alpha for our new logo*, i've uploaded it for Imgur.
> 
> http://imgur.com/6CrFStP


If you haven't, you should check the rest of his work in the thread. He really is a master in Photoshop, or whatever tool he's using to school the rest of us


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> XFX R9 290X - @JaredzzC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure madness and beauty!

can i do another request since i changed a little (big) thing in my rig?

mostly the same but the change on the list is as it follow

Resolution: 1080p

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_RANGER/ (could also add that http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/p_20140812_143613-jpg.58353/ or use the image as the background ... silly idea?)
http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/2-ROG-Poseidon-980x508.jpg _*(this is the change i mean)*_

intel i5 and Devil's Canyon logo
http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/CPU/INTEL-DC/INTEL-DC-4.PNG
http://titan-ice.co.za/images/detailed/15/i5.png

cooler master JetFlo 120 white
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/kier1976/NEW/HAF Stacker/Cooler master/DSC05540.jpg

FireFall logo
http://images.mmosite.com/my/upload...theme/e82ee2da2d81425af1184f5249e7eda8392.jpg
eventually MourningStar if you can add it otherwise no worries 
http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/5946/firefallnew.png


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 3, 2015)

@GreiverBlade 





Download​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> @GreiverBlade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS .... i woke up with the notification sound on my phone and i opened my Macbook Pro (and i am totaly not a mac guy, but easier to reply than on the phone  ) just for saying,

THANKS IT'S EVEN MORE AWESOME THAN THE PREVIOUS ONE! 

truly it's really something ... @Rezasam1


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 8, 2015)

*ZALMAN Reserator 3 MAX






Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 8, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Yeah Man, thats cool.


Thanks for the update to mine


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 9, 2015)

*AMD RADEON R9 390X*

*



*

*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 10, 2015)

*MSI GEFORCE GTX980Ti*

*



*

*Download*​


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2015)

A dark-themed red/blue/purple Alice: Madness Returns with the EVGA GTX780 SC?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 17, 2015)

*product link + Resolution* !


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *product link + Resolution* !


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918

1080p


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 18, 2015)

@Toothless 




Download​


----------



## Toothless (Jul 18, 2015)

YAAAAAAASSSS thank you!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 22, 2015)

*RAZER Mouse





*
*Download*​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 23, 2015)

for the sake of the beauty of your work i will still thank that post ... despite of my hate for any Razer product  


Rezasam1 said:


> *RAZER Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> @Toothless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that one only if it wasn't with a nvidia card. And if it was 1920x1200. Hint Hint LOL


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2015)

@Rezasam1 Would it be too much to ask for you to make a 4790K + NH-D9L one? This is a pretty holy combo that I'm running right now. I know you made a C12P one earlier and I really like the color palette for that one, dark and muted.
4790K: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369&cm_re=4790K-_-19-117-369-_-Product       for example: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...s-canyon-review/core-i7-4790k-1-1280x1024.jpg
D9L: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608068&cm_re=d9l-_-35-608-068-_-Product       for example: http://images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/35-608-068-TS?$S300W$
If it is possible to keep the same dark, simple theme as the earlier C12P one and keep it pretty clean of logos except for Intel (just not devil's canyon, that skull is atrocious), Noctua and TPU?
I usually work with 1920x1080 and sometimes 1920x1200, but if it's just plain 1080p then that's plenty awesome (and a lot of work for you too!).

Whatever happens of this, thank you rez for all your efforts. Your design skills are godly.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 29, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> @Rezasam1 Would it be too much to ask for you to make a 4790K + NH-D9L one? This is a pretty holy combo that I'm running right now. I know you made a C12P one earlier and I really like the color palette for that one, dark and muted.
> 4790K: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369&cm_re=4790K-_-19-117-369-_-Product       for example: http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...s-canyon-review/core-i7-4790k-1-1280x1024.jpg
> D9L: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608068&cm_re=d9l-_-35-608-068-_-Product       for example: http://images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/35-608-068-TS?$S300W$
> If it is possible to keep the same dark, simple theme as the earlier C12P one and keep it pretty clean of logos except for Intel (just not devil's canyon, that skull is atrocious), Noctua and TPU?
> ...




Now _this_ is the way to reply for a wallpaper request


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, Thank you very much for your comments
Sorry
I can not do the requested wallpaper , I do not have time to do it


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 31, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> Hi, Thank you very much for your comments
> Sorry
> I can not do the requested wallpaper , I do not have time to do it



Damn. Oh well. As I said, thank you anyways. Having someone do all this work for no profit is something that is hard to find these days.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 1, 2015)

@tabascosauz 





Download

---------
​


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 1, 2015)

@Rezasam1 oh you troll 

Thank you very much for this wonderful wallpaper.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 12, 2015)

*GIGABYTE Z170 UD5 - 1080






Download*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 12, 2015)

very sharp looking Rez. I like the combination, and I've always been an archer/ranger type myself


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 12, 2015)

*GIGABYTE Z170 GAMING 5*

*



*

*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 13, 2015)

*MSI XPOWER Z170*

*



*

*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 14, 2015)

*ASRock EXTREME4 Z170






Download*​


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 14, 2015)

Hmm oops this seems to be TPU wall papers only my bad. Where can I get the TPU tag so I can add it to the wallpaper?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 15, 2015)

*MSI Z170 GAMING M9 ARK*

*




*

*Download*​


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 15, 2015)

MY nostalgic TPU background. lol 
the good Ole' days


Spoiler



="
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"]



spoiler option doesnt seem to work correctly without adding a "]"


----------



## HammerON (Aug 16, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146
1920x1080 and 2560x1600
Surprise me with the colors, theme please


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 16, 2015)

@HammerON 




Download​


----------



## RandomSadness (Aug 16, 2015)

Could you please do one based on the Asus X99-A, the i7 5820k and the MSI GTX 970 ?
1080p


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 16, 2015)

@RandomSadness 




Download​


----------



## HammerON (Aug 16, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> @HammerON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome. You are truely a master


----------



## AxGaming (Aug 16, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *MSI XPOWER Z170*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


amazing, very beautiful


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 17, 2015)

*ASUS Z170 MAXIMUS VIII HERO*

*



*
*Download*​ 
​*Hello

I need to have another site to upload photos

Site imgur compress photos after uploading


*


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> I need to have another site to upload photos
> 
> Site imgur compress photos after uploading



umm, why dont you put somewhere in zip files and put the small version here?
i dunno its allowed or not linking to other site like ziddu for download

just add, what about using google drive?


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 17, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> ​*Hello*
> 
> *I need to have another site to upload photos*
> 
> *Site imgur compress photos after uploading*



have you considered a free Dropbox Account? They allow linking, and you probably wouldn't run over the limit for downloading, as few here download the files you're providing. Most of the dedicated Photo Sharing sites compress, as far as I know... How about Google?  https://support.google.com/photos/answer/6156103?hl=en https://support.google.com/picasa/answer/39551?hl=en


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 17, 2015)

ziddu is blocked by bitdefender
my dropbox is full


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 5, 2015)

*GIGABYTE XTEREME GTX950*




Download​


----------



## peche (Oct 5, 2015)

i would like to ask for a couple of images, 
thermaltake wallpaper, [No TPU logo]
Gigabyte walppaper, [No TPU logo]


then ... Gigabyte, TT eSports, Kingston, nvidia, crucial and seagate with TPU logo, 

if not posible, no problems, i just admire your work lad!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Skylake Core i7*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Colorful IGAME GTX980*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Skylake Core i5*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 12, 2015)

*GIGABYTE G1 GAMING Z170X*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 6, 2015)

@Rezasam1

i have a request for you my friend

I named my new build "Wendys Nightmare"  ( she is my long suffering wife BTW) and it would be lovely if it was right across the screen.....

1920 x 1080

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_II_EXTREME/





http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b81/xfx-double-d-hd-7970-black-edition.html





and if the trusty
http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI




could get a mention that would be epic as always.

See what you can do Pal, i cant wait. Use any, all or none of my pics, your imagination and skills are way in excess of mine.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 11, 2015)

Some very nice work in here Rezasam1


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 21, 2015)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 




Download​


----------



## Toothless (Nov 21, 2015)

I have another request, this one slightly off from the others. 

A passive/subtle TPU/space theme to go onto a 5760x1080 stretch. Primary colors would be black/blue/purple. Nothing too bold or vivid.

Think you can do?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I have another request, this one slightly off from the others.
> 
> A passive/subtle TPU/space theme to go onto a 5760x1080 stretch. Primary colors would be black/blue/purple. Nothing too bold or vivid.
> 
> Think you can do?


no,Sorry my friend
only Hardware Subject's


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2015)

@Rezasam1






I FUCKING LOVES IT

"Wendys Nightmare" needs a bigger screen now, and a comfier sofa.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Skylake Corei7




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 28, 2015)

*EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID GAMING*
*




*
*Download*​


----------



## Polycore (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi, really like what you do 

Could you do a 1080p wallpaper with asus maximus VII ranger and something from the witcher 3? It would be awesome 

Thank you very much for your attention ^^


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 29, 2015)

*ASUS Maximus VII Ranger*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Waterforce Xtreme Gaming




Download*​


----------



## Norton (Dec 2, 2015)

Can you do one for the XFX sponsored giveaway in honor of @Kreij , the moderator we lost to cancer last year?

The card is this R7 370 DD XXX OC:
http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/...on-r7-370-4gb-double-dissipation-r7-370p-f24m

Giveaway info in these locations:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dean-kreij-kortenhoven-memorial-competition.217989/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/steam-skyrim-contest.154788/page-7#post-2461686

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 3, 2015)

*XFX RADEON R7 370




Download*​


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *XFX RADEON R7 370
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is a great looking wallpaper, however, if I'm not mistaken I think @Norton and many others would rather see the video card posted along with a great picture of our "old uncle Kreij." 

Something with this maybe? 





And if you could include the XFX emblem that you have on that picture along with "Old Uncle Kreij" as well?


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2015)

Awesome- Thanks! 




stinger608 said:


> That is a great looking wallpaper, however, if I'm not mistaken I think @Norton and many others would rather see the video card posted along with a great picture of our "old uncle Kreij."
> 
> And if you could include the XFX emblem that you have on that picture along with "Old Uncle Kreij" as well?



The one that @Rezasam1 made is fine- I don't think he normally works with member supplied pictures iirc.
.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2015)

Norton said:


> I don't think he normally works with member supplied pictures iirc.




Yea I think your right but figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 3, 2015)

TechpowerUp remembers Kreij





Download​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 3, 2015)

I think he would love that.

Thanks for giving your time my friend.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, that is a great Kreij memorial wallpaper!!! You, @Rezasam1 are infinitely talented and extremely generous with your time!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2015)

Just awesome! 

Do you mind if we send it over to the contest threads with a link back to here?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 3, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> TechpowerUp remembers Kreij
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bhahahaha, that is Dean "Kreij" all the waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! 

That is frigging awesome @Rezasam1


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS Maximus VII Ranger*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i've almost found my new one! the sad part is my Maximus VII Ranger fried  tho ... i love that one!

EDIT!


Rezasam1 said:


> TechpowerUp remembers Kreij
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i could hit the button thanks a thousand time and it would give them effectively! i would!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 3, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> TechpowerUp remembers Kreij
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rez, I know I've thrown up "Nice work" and "Looks awesome" several times before. This one isn't anything spectacular, no overwhelmingly great lighting effects, but I really, truly appreciate the effort you put in this one. It is absolutely exactly what I would have asked for.  Special K would approve. Thank you.


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> TechpowerUp remembers Kreij
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posted this in all of the current Kreij threads so more folks get a chance to have a look at your great work!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2015)

Rezasam1 said:


> TechpowerUp remembers Kreij
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is epic epicsauce to the fullest. Thank you for making this!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 4, 2015)

I thank my friend, @Norton 
Norton, guide me for this design
Thanks to all friends


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Corsair Hydro H110i GT*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 14, 2015)

*ASUS MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 16, 2015)

*MSI GTX 980TI LIGHTNING LE*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 27, 2015)

*TPU2016*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 3, 2016)

@Rezasam1 

Happy and healthy New Year to you

would you be so kind and make me another wallpaper please.

I have built a PC for a friend. He likes Fallout, Pipboy is his caller ID when he phones me.





https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...hXLWxQKHZGwDNEQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=7Ynlhstiv8d9qM:







http://ark.intel.com/products/47922/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5650-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI









http://www.msi.com/product/motherboard/X58_ProE.html#hero-overview







http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/memory/xms


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

That MSI is one of the worst x58 I ever used. The sucker barely keeps ram on 1066MHz stable. The north bridge must be cooled, the heatsink is too small even for 110C Tmax.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> That MSI is one of the worst x58 I ever used. The sucker barely keeps ram on 1066MHz stable. The north bridge must be cooled, the heatsink is too small even for 110C Tmax.




i have a fan directed at the NB

i liked the MSI , it did ok with this cpu
http://hwbot.org/submission/2886339_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_913_cb/

in a couple of weeks i will be putting a X5650 in my ASUS board, i will resubmit to HWBOT


It is currently crunching for Cruncher Society at 100% load while i test it.
NB is 57deg
average across the cores is 60deg


I think the PRO-E was always considered entry level, i dont think this makes it a bad board, perhaps you were unlucky. I would buy another one if i could find one but X58 prices have gone through the roof.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jan 3, 2016)

*XEON 5650





Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jan 3, 2016)

*My Internet Security




Download*​


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 4, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> perhaps you were unlucky



I hope so, just the problem was random BSOD... the culprit was memory domain, it was more seldom with lower freqs... like once a week or so...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 4, 2016)

Rezasam1 said:


> *XEON 5650
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hes gonna love that, he just left here and ii didnt tell him about his "surprise"..............another epic from @Rezasam1 

Thankyou very much from me and Pipboy.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 6, 2016)

@Rezasam1 

my pal came for his new PC, i gave him a demo here at BadGer HQ and he fired it up for the first time.

The pc was on the floor so he sat down to turn it on and look inside. When the wallpaper came up on the 42" tv he literally rolled around on the floor, he loves it.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Reeven Ouranos*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 29, 2016)

*XFX RADEON PRO DUO




Download*​


----------



## XFXSupport (Apr 29, 2016)

My nerd of a coworker said, "It looks like lightning bolts out of Emperor Palpatines hands."

i start laughing hard out loud at him...

then he mumbles, "aka Darth sidious...."


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 30, 2016)

XFXSupport said:


> My nerd of a coworker said, "It looks like lightning bolts out of Emperor Palpatines hands."
> 
> i start laughing hard out loud at him...
> 
> then he mumbles, "aka Darth sidious...."


I can see that, from his bony fingers.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 30, 2016)

*CRYORIG C7




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 1, 2016)

*Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 8, 2016)

*nVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 1080*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 26, 2016)

*ASUS GTX 1080 Strix Gaming*
*




Download*​


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 26, 2016)

Will you make any for the 1070?


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 26, 2016)

Have to say its quite brilliant that your still making these. Still have mine in regular use


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 26, 2016)

*GEFORCE GTX 1070




Download*​


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a request, no rush.

TechPowerUp Logo with Deadpool if possible.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 26, 2016)

*TechPowerUp   Deadpool*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2016)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow you are chit hot at this, would love a intel XEON one 

Using this logo style


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 27, 2016)

This is for a youtube video... no i cannot compete at all..










 







Ok no i should kill myself now.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 27, 2016)

What's the resolution limits?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 27, 2016)

*intel XEON 




Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 27, 2016)

I just did a Xeon build for a friend, im gonna put that one on it for him....


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 27, 2016)

*intel XEON CPU





Download*​


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 27, 2016)

Rezasam1 said:


> *intel XEON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are a god :O


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 10, 2016)

*nVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 1060*
*



*

*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 11, 2016)

*PALIT GeForce® GTX 1080 GameRock *
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 11, 2016)

*XFX RADEON RX480 Black Edition*
*




Download*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 11, 2016)

Can we just set this thread to be "Rezasam's Thread of Awesome"  ?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 12, 2016)

*EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0





Download*​


----------



## R00kie (Jul 12, 2016)

Can you do something for an Ultrawide as well?
I would like this pic in it:





It's a GTX 1080


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 12, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Can you do something for an Ultrawide as well?
> I would like this pic in it:
> 
> 
> It's a GTX 1080


Product link please

your image size not good for Ultrawide


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2016)

@Rezasam1

I have been giving guidance to a pal of mine as he built his new pc. he is a recent addition to the TPU gang and i dont want to tag him here as it will spoil his surprise.......

He is a BIG Bloodborne fan






He has
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/970-GAMING.html#hero-overview






And
https://uk.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview






With
http://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/memory/fury







Will you kindly make him one of your wonderful wallpapers @1920 x 1080 please.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*Bloodborne MSI*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 14, 2016)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Bloodborne MSI*
> *
> 
> 
> ...




OMG.......

hes gonna love it.  Hes in for a nice surprise on Saturday  when he sees it.

Thankyou.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 17, 2016)

*DFI DK X58 T3eH6*
*




Download*​


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 22, 2016)

my good sir, may I request a Sapphire RX 480 wallpaper 1080P ? heres the image i would like and product link:





http://www.sapphiretech.com/catapage_pd.asp?cataid=305&lang=eng


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 22, 2016)

*SAPPHIRE RADEON™  RX 480*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 27, 2016)

*MSI GTX 1070 Quick Silver 8G*
*




Download*​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2016)

Rezasam1 said:


> *DFI DK X58 T3eH6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! 

possible with
  ? 

if i manage to get mine to work that would be the wallpaper for it


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 28, 2016)

*DFI LANPARTY NF4*
*




Download*​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2016)

Rezasam1 said:


> *DFI LANPARTY NF4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME! (as usual, should i say  )


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 29, 2016)

*ASUS DUAL GTX 1060 3GB*
*




Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 23, 2017)

My mate @Luke Whitton  bought me a birthday present. He searched for ages on TPU trying to find the wallpaper @Rezasam1 made for me.
In the end he typed Xeon into google and it was on the 3rd row down in images........


Heres the wallpaper







heres my monitor





heres my new mousemat. I should have wiped my phone camera lens, the pic doesnt do it justice.








I fuckin loves it..............................CHEERS LUKE


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 16, 2017)

Bump this up!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 12, 2017)

*AMD RYZEN* 




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 12, 2017)

*GSKILL TRIDENT Z*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 13, 2017)

*EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition GAMING*
*




Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2017)

^^^^^^^

i cant see that pic on chrome pc


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> i cant see that pic on chrome pc


using chrome here, no probs...


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Mate, 

I have in my current system these main parts:

MB: http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z270X-Gaming-7-rev-10#kf
CPU: https://ark.intel.com/products/97129/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_50-GHz
GPU: http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2609
RAM: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengea...z-c16-memory-kit-white-led-cmu16gx4m2a2666c16

Could you please try and make a 3440x1440 wallpaper with these parts?

Thank you very much mate.

Best regards


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 13, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i cant see that pic on chrome pc



or firefox from here


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 13, 2017)

^^^ DITTO^^^^


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 13, 2017)

disable adblock


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2017)

Rezasam1 said:


> disable adblock


oooooh, sneaksy way to see who's blocking ads on TPU


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 13, 2017)

AD's Blocked by ublock origin on a page by page basis sometimes you have to adjust Setting 
Generaly don't block TPu but some pages slip by


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 13, 2017)

i have my adblock on all the time.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 13, 2017)

*AORUS PALIT INTEL CORSAIR




Download*​


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you mate, it looks grate!!!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 27, 2017)

*MSI GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 29, 2017)

*AORUS GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 29, 2017)

*GALAX HOF GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 1, 2017)

*AORUS Radeon™ RX580*
*




Download*​


----------



## AntDeek (May 1, 2017)

Could you possibly do one with an Asus PRIME z270-A board with an blue i5 logo and RADEON inside? Possible in 4k?


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 1, 2017)

AntDeek said:


> Could you possibly do one with an Asus PRIME z270-A board with an blue i5 logo and RADEON inside? Possible in 4k?



product link + logo link


----------



## AntDeek (May 1, 2017)

Rezasam1 said:


> product link + logo link



Thank you! for a 4k desktop.

Asus Prime z270-A https://images10.newegg.com/ProductImage/13-132-936-V01.jpg

Core i5 Logo Kaby https://simplecore.intel.com/newsro...es/11/2016/08/7th-Gen-Intel-Core-i5-badge.png

Radeon Logo
https://www.pcper.com/files/imageca.../news/2016-05-31/AMD_Radeon_graphics_logo.jpg

Corsair logo : http://www.back2gaming.com/wp-content/gallery/brands/corsair_logo-1.png


Thank you a ton!!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 1, 2017)

*ASUS PRIME Z270A - 4K*
*




Download*​


----------



## AntDeek (May 2, 2017)

Rezasam1 said:


> *ASUS PRIME Z270A - 4K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're amazing thank you tons


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 4, 2017)

PALIT GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti GameRock TURBOJET4





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 6, 2017)

XFX Radeon™ RX 580 Series





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 8, 2017)

ThermalRight AXP-200 Muscle





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 10, 2017)

Palit's GF-S series SSD





Download​


----------



## Cvrk (May 13, 2017)

@Rezasam1 this request is definitely for you grand master. I wish for a custom wallpaper 1920x1080 , including these images  :
I have uploaded them as files, maybe should have done a archive , don't know.
The wallpaper has to be about the video game Playerunknown's Battlegrounds. The backgrounds are the two high detail images (landscapes) from the game. Ar kinda the only ones i could find over the internet with good graphics, long view and sky.
On the sky i want the clouds to look similar to the "amd_ryzen_wallpaper" with the Ryzen logo in the skys as well. That blend of color looks very radiant , gives a feeling of softness and also it makes you wonder about an explosion and conflict (hence this is what the game is about).
I also left the Ryzen logo transparent, the best i could find, i don't know how much it can help.
Next, would be the big Logo of the game in yellow somewhere in the bottom (on the ground). And as the main character, the guy with the tattoos.
Also, if you could include on the very bottom corner (left or right) the TPU logo,small and decent as a trade mark of the community. 80% transparent.

Would be amazing if i could get 2 wallpapers : 1- with everything ; 2- without the tattoo character (for a lady, who won't possibly like him,cuz he's scary) . Nr 1 is for me.

Hope you can make a nice blend with your creativity. Thank you in advance .
Much love

Edit: I would prefer the one with the forest,not the haystacks, but it's up to you depending how well you can work with the clouds and the sky. Yes the one with the haystacks does have more sky, more room to work,  i guess.


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 13, 2017)

Sorry My friend , I'm not fluent in English


----------



## Cvrk (May 14, 2017)

So your being sarcastic.
Maybe cuz i gave you to many details. An artist has to be set free. Fine. 
Takes the images above and blend them as you see fit.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 11, 2017)

MSI X299 GAMING PRO CARBON





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 12, 2017)

MasterAir Maker 8





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 14, 2017)

AORUS  X299 Gaming 9





Download​


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 15, 2017)

Rezasam1 said:


> AORUS  X299 Gaming 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that  nice!! I like the colors


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 15, 2017)

MSI X299 SLI PLUS





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 16, 2017)

COUGAR IMMERSA





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 17, 2017)

CoolerMaster Master Liquid Pro 240




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Palit Geforce GTX 1080 Ti JetStream





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 19, 2017)

LEPA NEOllusion





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 21, 2017)

MSI GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti SEA HAWK X





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Corsair VOID RGB Wireless Dolby 7.1





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 23, 2017)

ASUS CERBERUS v2





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 25, 2017)

MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti LIGHTNING Z





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 1, 2017)

AMD EPYC





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 26, 2017)

MSI X299 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 28, 2017)

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti KNGPN GAMING





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Palit GameRock GTX1080Ti





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 6, 2017)

MSI X399 GAMING PRO CARBON 





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 6, 2017)

ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 7, 2017)

RYZEN THREADRIPPER





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 10, 2017)

COLORFUL iGame GTX1080Ti Vulcan X OC





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 11, 2017)

AORUS X399 AORUS Gaming 7





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 12, 2017)

*MSI GTX 1080TI DUKE*






Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 13, 2017)

*ASUS TUF X299 MARK 1*
*




Download*​


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 14, 2017)

@Rezasam1 

i have a request for you if you can find the time please pal. I dont know if you can use these pics or parts of them. The entire build will have a green theme.



1920x 1080

DFI Lanparty X58






Crucial ballistix tracer







And if you could add something Xeon related that would be cool


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Please take private message to request wallpaper


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 14, 2017)

*DFI LANPARTY X58*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2017)

Rezasam1 said:


> *DFI LANPARTY X58*


That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 15, 2017)

*MSI Z270 CAMO SQUAD*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 16, 2017)

*EVGA Z270 Classified K*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 16, 2017)

Always had a thing for black and red...., altho I also like that rust up there


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 16, 2017)

*ASUS ROG RampageVI Extreme X299*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 17, 2017)

*TeamGroup T-FORCE Night Hawk RGB*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 20, 2017)

*GALAX GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti EXOC White*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 28, 2017)

*AORUS X299  Gaming 9*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 29, 2017)

*EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 GAMING*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 7, 2017)

*CRYORIG H7 Quad Lumi*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 9, 2017)

*AMD RYZEN 1800X*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 10, 2017)

Rezasam1 said:


> *AMD RYZEN 1800X*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woow nice, i dunno where you get the idea for these nice wallpapers


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 10, 2017)

*intel Core i9 X-SERIES*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Palit GameRock*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## drade (Oct 13, 2017)

Any chance we could get a coffee lake theme going?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 14, 2017)

*Intel Core i7 8700K Coffee Lake*
*




Download*​


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2017)

What took so long?  lol  just kidding thanks man amazing


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 14, 2017)

*ROG




Download*​


----------



## drade (Oct 15, 2017)

Rezasam1 said:


> *Intel Core i7 8700K Coffee Lake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyway you can enhance the lettering on the CPU IHS? It looks really dark as a background on my PC. Had to turn the brightness up to an unbearable amount to enjoy it :/


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Intel Core i7 8700K*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 16, 2017)

*GIGABYTE G1 GAMING





Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 27, 2017)

*PALIT GTX 1070 Ti JetStream*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2017)

You should host these here at TPU so they stay up


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 27, 2017)

The tpu host has a limit of 2 MB , My designs are over 2 MB in size


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2017)

Not by much. Work something out. It just a shame that you go back threw them and there gone. Limited addition lol. But anyway thanks for the work


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 27, 2017)

you know your "low budget" when you have to navigate 3+ years back to find a wallpaper relevant to Your PC


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 27, 2017)

*Intel Core i5 8600K*
*



*
*Download*​


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> you know your "low budget" when you have to navigate 3+ years back to find a wallpaper relevant to Your PC



It's for my wearable PC


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 29, 2017)

lol hey can you do something for us xeon lovers?  (dual scoket) intel xeon phi ect


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Morgoth said:


> lol hey can you do something for us xeon lovers?  (dual scoket) intel xeon phi ect


Product image or link please


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 3, 2017)

*MSI GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X TRIO



*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 10, 2017)

*ASUS ROG Strix RX VEGA64 OC


 *​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 11, 2017)

*MSI Radeon™ RX VEGA 64 Watercooling


 *​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 11, 2017)

*ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Assassin's Creed*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 12, 2017)

*XFX Radeon™ RX VEGA 56*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 23, 2017)

*EVGA X299 FTW K*
*




Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 15, 2018)

ASRock Fatal1ty




Download

​
EVGA




Download
​


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 15, 2018)

Messaged.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 15, 2018)

*Rezasam1*
"Nice to See your still pumping out the Goodness"


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 16, 2018)

MSI TRUE GAMING


GIGABYTE XTREME GAMING
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 18, 2018)

BITFENIX




Download

​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Corsair




Download

​


----------



## Susquehannock (Mar 19, 2018)

I do VooDoo. Do you do VooDoo too?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 19, 2018)

ASUS CERBERUS GTX1050




Download
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 20, 2018)

LOGITECH




Download​
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 21, 2018)

AMD RYZEN 2700X





Download​


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2018)

Can I just say this is pr0n, with this color scheme?



Rezasam1 said:


> *intel Core i9 X-SERIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can do me an i7 8700k like that...  

PM sent.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 21, 2018)

intel Core i7 8700K




Download

​


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 22, 2018)

That one would be so cool at 2560x1080


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Core i7 8700K 2560*1080




Download

Core i7 1920*1080




Download

Intel Green 1920*1080




Download
​


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you so much bud


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

Glorious!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Geforce - 1920*1080




Download

​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 31, 2018)

PowerColor Red Dragon RX Vega 56




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Requested wallpaper - ASUS ROG RAMPAGE IV EXTREME & 4960X




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 2, 2018)

TT thermaltake




Download

​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 5, 2018)

CoolerMaster




Download​


----------



## DarthBaggins (Apr 7, 2018)

Anything in 1440p or 4k? Would rock that CoolerMaster or even an InWin, Phanteks or EK


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 8, 2018)

CoolerMaster 1440P




Download​
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 9, 2018)

INWIN C1250W CLASSIC SERIES - 1440p




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 10, 2018)

PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE - 1440p




Download​


----------



## BadFrog (Apr 10, 2018)

Any way to organize all wallpapers by user/resolution on the first page? I'm also looking for 1440p res wallpapers, but it seems most here are 1080p?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Wallpapers with a resolution of 1440p are requested


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 17, 2018)

EK GEFORCE GTX - 1440p




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 20, 2018)

bequiet DARK ROCK PRO 4 - 1440p




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 23, 2018)

AMD RYZEN 2400G




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 24, 2018)

ASUS ROG STRIX Z370 GAMING




Download​


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 24, 2018)

Rezasam1 said:


> INWIN C1250W CLASSIC SERIES - 1440p



Looked at that and Brain Farted as i thought Wine
I'M dead certain there are a few Linux users that would appreciate Wine on the Desktop   ( not for me )


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 29, 2018)

*Cooler Master MA620P TUF Edition*




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 30, 2018)

*Requested wallpaper - AMD RYZEN 2700X_ASUS PRIME X470-PRO*




*Download*​


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 30, 2018)

Perfect! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2018)

Anyone here with a 4K camera? I would love to just get like one your native 4K shots of nature for my desktop background.

Cheers!


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 7, 2018)

*ASUS TUF X470-PLUS Gaming - 1440p*





*Download*​


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 18, 2018)

Did anyone download the MSI GTX 1070 Quick Silver wallpaper from here: #591 ?
The link is broken.  

If someone has it, I would love to get a copy!

TIA


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 18, 2018)

*MSI GTX 1070 Quick Silver - 1080*




*Download*

​


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 18, 2018)

Rezasam1 said:


> *MSI GTX 1070 Quick Silver - 1080*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir!!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 22, 2018)

AMD RYZEN THREADRIPPER - 1440




Download​


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Rezasam1 said:


> AMD RYZEN THREADRIPPER - 1440
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks good, the other is good but i feel the text is too big so if you set it as wallpaper the text close to screen edge and makes your screen looks filled too much


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 22, 2018)

Rezasam1 said:


> AMD RYZEN THREADRIPPER - 1440
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a sign ... my actual res is 1440p and i am seeking to change mobo ram cpu before the end of the year... 

mmhhhh Threadripper or ... R5 2600/2600X .... polar opposite? muuhhh R7 2700 as a middle ... think think think ... decide decide decide


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 22, 2018)

AMD RYZEN THREADRIPPER - 1440




Download Blue   -   Download Yellow​


----------



## looniam (Jun 22, 2018)

Rezasam1 said:


> Spoiler: good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is fantastic looking w/the traces of the PCB. is there any chance you could use that but replace the AM4 socket with a super7?

such as:


Spoiler: super 7 FTW!









and then use the TPU logo accross the ihs?

favoring a SS7 since that was agnostic socket, fit amd and intel

thank you no matter. you got good stuff here.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 22, 2018)

looniam said:


> that is fantastic looking w/the traces of the PCB. is there any chance you could use that but replace the AM4 socket with a super7?
> 
> such as:
> 
> ...



I can design a k6 processor and put it on the design
But the socket design needs time and I do not have enough time


----------



## looniam (Jun 22, 2018)

please don't kill yourself over it. don't know what i was thinking that you could paste in a composite. if it is easier, just replacing the amd/radion logos w/TPU's would be great.

the big thing i love is the orange/black PCB. maybe i don't look enough but most any wallpaper with a decent PCB design seems to be black with green, red or sometimes blue. the ones i've seen in other colors are not nearly as good as yours.

thank you.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Download​


----------



## looniam (Jun 25, 2018)

just saw that. perfect, TY!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2018)

That black PCB with orange traces is beautiful.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jul 4, 2018)

AMD RYZEN THREADRIPPER 2990X - 1440p




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 22, 2018)

*GEFORCE RTX 2080 Ti - 1440P*




Download​


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2018)

Rezasam1 said:


> *GEFORCE RTX 2080 Ti - 1440P*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not fond of the new Nvidia's toy but as usual your wallpaper are gorgeous so : +1


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 29, 2018)

The only wallpaper worth considering is of the human female form.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 29, 2018)

*EVGA SUPERNOVA 1600T2 - 1440p*




*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Palit GeForce RTX 2080 GamingPro OC - 1440P*




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 12, 2018)

*EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 XC GAMING - 1440P*




*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 18, 2018)

*EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 ULTRA GAMING - 1440P*




*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 15, 2018)

*ASUS ROG Strix RTX 2080 Ti OC Call of Duty - 1440*



Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Zotac GeForce RTX 2080 AMP Extreme - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 18, 2018)

*Z390 AORUS XTREME WATERFORCE - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 23, 2018)

*MSI MEG X399 Creation - 1440*



Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 26, 2018)

*ASUS ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO Call of Duty - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 26, 2018)

Great work as usual @Rezasam1


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 28, 2018)

*TECHPOWERUP - 1440*





*Download*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 28, 2018)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TECHPOWERUP - 1440*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, like this one!! Excellent colors


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 28, 2018)

*ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 360 - 1440*




*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Dec 29, 2018)

*MSI GAMING SPRIT - 1440*




*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jan 2, 2019)

*Palit GeForce RTX 2080 GameRock - 1440*




*Download*​


----------



## Xpect (Jan 2, 2019)

Has anyone saved the old pictures?
I'd love something in this flashy colors to replace the stock Linux Mint Wallpaper. 
But since my PC got stolen I have an old Phenom and an old HD7850.
My Laptop has a Core2Duo and a 9600GS.
If there was something in that direction it would be awesome.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Feb 15, 2019)

*MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Lightning Z - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 15, 2019)

Rezasam1 said:


> *MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Lightning Z - 1440*
> 
> 
> i
> *Download*​




that would have been epic without the RGB in lower left corner.  maybe put a red dragon their instead.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Feb 18, 2019)

*ASUS TUF RTX2060 - 1440*



Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Apr 27, 2019)

*AMD 50th Anniversary 2700X - 1440*



Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 1, 2019)

*TECHPOWERUP Crystal Rock - 1440*



Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 10, 2019)

*Intel Core i7-9700K - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (May 15, 2019)

*Colorful iGame GeForce RTX 2080 Ti KUDAN -1440*



Download​


----------



## flmatter (May 16, 2019)

awesome   thanks


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jun 4, 2019)

*Intel Core i5-9600K - 1440*



Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 30, 2019)

*XFX RX 5700 XT THICC II - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

Rezasam1 said:


> *XFX RX 5700 XT THICC II - 1440*
> 
> 
> 
> *Download*​



that is really well done!!!  very cool man, you should email XFX and show them this lol they might buy it off you, I'm seriously going to use this as my background lol


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 31, 2019)

Rezasam1 said:


> *AMD 50th Anniversary 2700X - 1440*
> 
> 
> 
> Download​


great, but i prefer you left the left side empty since it will be occupied by icon and shortcut


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 31, 2019)

wow that is gorgeous!!! you guys have some good skill, I can't do anything lol


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 1, 2019)

*Antec HCG Gold Extreme 1000 W - 1440*



Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 2, 2019)

*TECHPOWERUP 3DCUBE - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 2, 2019)

wow that is gorgeous!!! well done!!!!  @W1zzard this guy deserves an award!!! TPU lovin!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 3, 2019)

*SAPPHIRE RX5700XT Pulse - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 3, 2019)

that one is just ok, your TPU one is 10/10 though, wow...


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 4, 2019)

*TECHPOWERUP 3DDS - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 4, 2019)

Rezasam1 said:


> *TECHPOWERUP 3DDS - 1440*
> 
> 
> 
> *Download*​


I like that one, nice Gold look


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 4, 2019)

*TECHPOWERUP 3DCUBE DS - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 6, 2019)

*Palit GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER WGRP - 1440*



*Download*​


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 11, 2019)

Wow, this is the coolest thing I've ever seen at TPU!  

I'd LOVE an EVGA Z390 Dark wallpaper at 2560x1440, oh yeah. So much to work with that DARK theme.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 12, 2019)

*EVGA Z390 DARK*



*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 14, 2019)

*Palit GeForce RTX™ 2080 Super JetStream*



*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 15, 2019)

*MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT GAMING X*



*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 27, 2019)

*XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Raw II 8GB*



*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 16, 2020)

*Intel Core i7*




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 18, 2020)

*AMD RYZEN 9 *



Download​


----------



## The Foldinator (Aug 19, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> *AMD RYZEN 9 *
> 
> 
> 
> Download​


Thanks mate, i absolutely love this one


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 19, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> *AMD RYZEN 9 *
> 
> 
> 
> Download​


wow, thank you.
Going to install it this evening.


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 19, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> *AMD RYZEN 9 *
> 
> 
> 
> Download​



like this one also do we have one for Ryzen 7


----------



## Max(IT) (Aug 19, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> like this one also do we have one for Ryzen 7


Nope. You have to upgrade your CPU to match the wallpaper


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 19, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> Nope. You have to upgrade your CPU to match the wallpaper



lmao well that won't be happening until Zen 3 and the naming convention may change


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2020)

Just stick icons over the number so you cant see it


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> *AMD RYZEN 9 *
> 
> 
> 
> Download​


nice, i prefer something simple like this, so you can have clean area behind the start menu and icons that usually put on the left side


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 20, 2020)

Makaveli said:


> like this one also do we have one for Ryzen 7


I’d also like this done for Ryzen 7 too.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 20, 2020)

AMD RYZEN 




RYZEN 7 RYZEN 5 RYZEN 3​


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 20, 2020)

Sapphire Nitro+ 5700XT @1440? I liked your Pulse one, prefer Blue  Sorry if you don’t take requests. Your work is great!


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 20, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> AMD RYZEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 20, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Sapphire Nitro+ 5700XT @1440? I liked your Pulse one, prefer Blue  Sorry if you don’t take requests. Your work is great!


I'm just going to point out here to _everyone_, that @Rezasam1 used to take requests, but for personal reasons stopped a while ago. We've only recently started seeing some backgrounds again, and while they are gorgeous to look at, I'll ask that people not start swarming with requests again unless there's posts up that Rez is willing. 
Personally, without speaking to Rez, I think a little burnout was involved, and I love seeing the work, so please everyone, enjoy what's getting put up without getting demanding   thanks!!


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 20, 2020)

I just happened to like the look of the Ryzen 9 wallpaper but I don't have a 3900/3950, the request from me could of been ignored. Thank you for the modified wallpaper @Rezasam1


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 20, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm just going to point out here to _everyone_, that @Rezasam1 used to take requests, but for personal reasons stopped a while ago. We've only recently started seeing some backgrounds again, and while they are gorgeous to look at, I'll ask that people not start swarming with requests again unless there's posts up that Rez is willing.
> Personally, without speaking to Rez, I think a little burnout was involved, and I love seeing the work, so please everyone, enjoy what's getting put up without getting demanding  thanks!!



Totally understood.

When I asked I wasn't expecting it to be done so when I saw it was updated this morning I was surprised, but greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 20, 2020)

SAPPHIRE NITRO+ RX 5700 XT




Download​


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 21, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> SAPPHIRE NITRO+ RX 5700 XT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That is beautiful and perfect!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2020)

Noicely done on the ryzen wallpaper.

Next time you make an intel/ryzen one, maybe have a template without any number and go from there?


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2020)

personally i would to see some simple wallpapers that has one center object with dark background


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 21, 2020)

INTEL XEON W




Download​


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> INTEL XEON W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice clean, thank you


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 22, 2020)

AMD RYZEN




Download​


----------



## Toothless (Aug 22, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> INTEL XEON W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you're not taking requests but if you happen to come across, a simplistic dual Xeon?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> AMD RYZEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yoink


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 22, 2020)

XEON DUAL




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 25, 2020)

AMD RYZEN THREADRIPPER 3970X




Download
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 3, 2020)

PALIT GeForce® RTX 3090 GAMINGPRO OC




Download​


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 3, 2020)

any love for something MAC related @ 3440 X 1440?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 4, 2020)

copenhagen69 said:


> any love for something MAC related @ 3440 X 1440?





copenhagen69 said:


> any love for something MAC related @ 3440 X 1440?


mac? macintosh,macbook,iphone ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 4, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> mac? macintosh,macbook,iphone ...



running a mac mini with LG ultrawide 34" monitor and razer core x eGPU ... looking for simplistic, just like apple claims though. Something zen like


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Download​


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 4, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> Download​



absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2020)

That's actually a really good image, well done.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 6, 2020)

MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Ventus 3X




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Zotac GeForce RTX 3080 TRINITY




Download​


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 7, 2020)

Cost said:


> You have to upgrade your CPU to match the wallpaper


Considering how many different wallpapers he posts, that's not really feasible. And welcome to TPU!


----------



## Lindatje (Sep 7, 2020)

Terminator Ryzen.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 8, 2020)

noctua





Download ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Ttesports NEMESIS SWITCH Optical RGB




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 4, 2020)

ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3090




Download
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 16, 2020)

*PALIT GeForce® RTX 3090 GameRock*




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 17, 2020)

*GIGABYTE EAGLE GeForce RTX 3090*




Download ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 24, 2020)

*EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 FTW3 GAMING*




Download​


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> *EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 FTW3 GAMING*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is truly amazing work!  Thank-you for continuing to share with us.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 28, 2020)

*XFX Radeon™ RX 5700 DD Ultra*




Download ​


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 28, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> *PALIT GeForce® RTX 3090 GameRock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oo man this is just PERFECT ! you have some awesome painting skills mate


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 29, 2020)

*Palit GeForce RTX™ 3070 JetStream OC*




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 30, 2020)

*COLORFUL iGame GeForce RTX 3080 Neptune OC*




Download​


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 30, 2020)

Rezasam1 said:


> *COLORFUL iGame GeForce RTX 3080 Neptune OC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to quote you again MATEY but man everything falls ON ITS PLACE  also in regards to TPU graphic wise, there is not much better TBH thank you mate i have theme*(S) on my desktop


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 9, 2020)

*Asus ROG Strix RADEON RX6800XT*




*Download*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 12, 2020)

*XFX AMD Radeon™ RX 5700 Triple Dissipation*




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 20, 2020)

*PowerColor Red Devil AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT*




Download​


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 20, 2020)

any chance to get a chill background (1920x1080), Just picked up this ASUS ROG Zephyrus G15 Laptop, possibly incorporating the brushed aluminum look into it? Picture for what the brushed aluminum looks like on the laptop.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jan 20, 2021)

*Thermaltake TOUGHPOWER GF2*




Download​


----------



## ypoora1 (Jan 20, 2021)

I can't believe you are still doing these, truly amazing work dude. You're a saint!

I loved the wallpaper you made for me way back when, it was amazing! Would you be willing to do another one starring my MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon, Ryzen 5 2600, 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB and Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1080, inside of an In Win 303 and cooled by a Corsair iCUE H150i Pro XT with LL fans? My main monitor is 3440x1440 but i also have two 1080p side monitors flanking it so a spanning wallpaper could also be possible.

I figured i'd give you all the meaningful parts so you can see what you do and don't want to include 

I'd greatly appreciate it, and again, i can't believe you're still doing this!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Jan 20, 2021)

hi dear
I do not have enough time to answer requests


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2021)

Hell, i'm still using your ryzen one.

just keep in mind some of us like 'cleaner' ones with less items... so if that lets you post ones with less work that you may think are too simple - they'll still be appreciated
(personally, i dislike text on wallpapers. Text is for icons, dangit!)


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi,
Text on icons yeah wish I didn't need them I really don't but I think it needs a name or just name everything ....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 18, 2021)

You do great work my friend!


----------



## Rezasam1 (Feb 23, 2021)

*intel CORE I9 Gen11*




Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Feb 27, 2021)

*intel CORE I7 Gen11*




*Download*​


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2021)

Rezasam1 said:


> *intel CORE I7 Gen11*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ i've got no intel systems at present, but that ones right up my alley


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 19, 2021)

*MSI MEG Z590  ACE GOLD EDITION*




Download​


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2021)

Rezasam1 said:


> *intel CORE I9 Gen11*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rezasam1 said:


> *intel CORE I7 Gen11*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice once, wish you could make one with i7 11Gen, Gigabyte Z590 Vision and Geil Dragon DDR4 (White ram) in the same kinda style 






						Z590 VISION G (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				











						GeIL Also Shows Off the DDR4 Dragon RAM
					

This is one of the rare exhibits that stands out due to its minimalism, the GeIL Dragon RAM. Ideal for builders who want to hassle the HOF (GALAX Hall of Fame), the Dragon RAM features an all-white PCB, with white stickers over the DRAM chips, and a white upper PCB layer peeled off in the shape...




					www.techpowerup.com
				








						Dragon RAM
					

Tattooed with GeIL’s dragon totem and crowned with blue LED as dragon eye Featuring the frost white 10-layer PCB design for better stability Tested with GeIL’s Die-hard, Burn-in technology



					www.geil.com.tw


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 19, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice once, wish you could make one with i7 11Gen, Gigabyte Z590 Vision and Geil Dragon DDR4 (White ram) in the same kinda style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please remember, Rez has announced he's not doing requests right now. Until/Unless they announces they're doing them again, please don't fill the thread with "Do it like this!!", even as a "joke". Just appreciate the work Rez does. thanks!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 19, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Please remember, Rez has announced he's not doing requests right now. Until/Unless they announces they're doing them again, please don't fill the thread with "Do it like this!!", even as a "joke". Just appreciate the work Rez does. thanks!



I seem to have missed that my apoligies. The guy does good work.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 19, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I seem to have missed that my apoligies. The guy does good work.


Absolutely!! Some of the early pages are missing these days, but if you prowl back thru, they're amazing....


----------



## jesdals (Aug 19, 2021)

Need something nice in 7680x1440
but thats a real TPU wallpaper


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 19, 2021)

*EVGA Z590 DARK*




Download ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 21, 2021)

*GSKILL Trident Z Royal*




Download ​


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 24, 2021)

Holy balls, awesome ones on this thread. If I will give up of having a waifu as a wallpaper some day, I know exactly where I find cool tech-related wallpapers.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 24, 2021)

*INTEL CELERON*




Download ​


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2021)

Rezasam1 said:


> *INTEL CELERON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's along my style of image, good to see the celerons getting some love!

(I always prefer the low-text ones, when you have some desktop icons its an overwhelming amount of words on some of these)


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 25, 2021)

Can we get MSI GAMING X  wallpaper?
(The red one that went on 1000 series)


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 27, 2021)

*INTEL CELERON*




Download ​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 29, 2021)

*intel PENTIUM*




Download​


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 29, 2021)

Rezasam1 said:


> *INTEL CELERON*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, personally i like something like this one where you have some room for icon and shortcut without disturbing the main object


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Please do not request. I do not have enough time
thanks


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2021)

Rezasam1 said:


> Please do not request. I do not have enough time
> thanks


Just keep in mind these new designs are popular, the tech in the center with minimal writing and the LED effects to draw attention is a winner
Those of us who slap icons on our desktops appreciate the darker edges and the central focus


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 30, 2021)

I agree this is why i use forza to take all mine and they are often cars drifting


Mussels said:


> Those of us who slap icons on our desktops appreciate the darker edges and the central focus



Hi sorry for the request but can you re upload some of your old ones
they seem to have gone missing


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I agree this is why i use forza to take all mine and they are often cars drifting
> 
> 
> Hi sorry for the request but can you re upload some of your old ones
> they seem to have gone missing


I only have the Ryzen one saved


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I only have the Ryzen one saved


i mean stuff on the early pages like the 500 series wallpaper


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 30, 2021)

Post editing will be disabled after 24 hours and I can not replace or upload wallpapers


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2021)

Damn, hopefully people hoarded theirs (You can upload future images to TPU's hosting instead of dropbox, if you arent already)


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 30, 2021)

*Archive 64 old wallpapers pages 1 to 15*

Download ​


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2021)

Oooooooh that ones special man

got a higher res version?


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oooooooh that ones special man
> 
> got a higher res version?


No I dont have


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2021)

Darn. Well, its fantastic.


----------



## Rezasam1 (Aug 31, 2021)

*DANBO TECHPOWERUP*





Download​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Sep 27, 2021)

EVGA X570 DARK
​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 30, 2021)

*EVGA Z690 DARK K|NGP|N*
​


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 30, 2021)

Rezasam1 said:


> *EVGA Z690 DARK K|NGP|N*
> View attachment 222976​


Could we have a B550 one please


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 30, 2021)

product link please


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 30, 2021)

Rezasam1 said:


> product link please











						B550M AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0/1.1/1.2) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Use my board for a B550 wallpaper if you will


----------



## Rezasam1 (Oct 30, 2021)

*GIGABYTE B550M AORUS ELITE
*​


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2021)

I still use your older Ryzen wallpaper mixed with the greeny TPU one, even set it as my BIOS bootscreen (it's terrible, only works super low res)


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 31, 2021)

Rezasam1 said:


> *GIGABYTE B550M AORUS ELITE
> View attachment 223013*​


Thanks! Put it to use


----------



## Rezasam1 (Nov 5, 2021)

*ASUS ROG MAXIMUS Z690 HERO
*​


----------



## Rezasam1 (Mar 11, 2022)

*INTEL CORE I7 Alder Lake*
​


----------

